# What is the origin of your KF username?



## nonvir_1984 (Apr 20, 2019)

This kind of gives it away: "There is an origin story behind almost every username, and this story can sometimes show you some of the user's personality."
Mine's obvious to me. But I ain't saying. 
Do you work for the NSA?


----------



## AssRock (Apr 20, 2019)

I literally couldn't think of anything at the time and just went with the first thing that I saw/a piece of paper with 191 written on it.


----------



## NIGGO KILLA (Apr 20, 2019)

the CWC-ism which i find memorable and funny 

also the A for KILLA was inspired by the orks from 40k cuz they speak funny


----------



## BobsSpergers (Apr 20, 2019)

Mine's obviously a pun on 'Bob's Burgers'. I also figured it could work as a reference to the Great Internet Lumberjack.


----------



## JosephStalin (Apr 20, 2019)

Ruler of the Soviet Union from the mid 1920's until 1953.  One mean motherfucker.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Joseph_Stalin


----------



## QU 734 (Apr 20, 2019)

I feel myself because my gf isn't real.


----------



## KittyGremlin (Apr 20, 2019)

TENDIES REEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Wendy Carter (Apr 20, 2019)

Just A Butt said:


> I couldn't think of anything good, and my niece had recently discovered the humor of the word "butt"
> 
> So i went with what she had been calling me all that day.


Aww, that's super cute!


Otis Boi said:


> Otis the cow from back at the barnyard the greatest movie of all time


Is "Barnyard" franchise actually any good or is it just ironic? I remember watching "Back at the Barnyard" on TV when I was around middle school age and not liking it too much. It's a good meme source, I can give it that for sure.


----------



## Narutaki (Apr 20, 2019)

The one guy Toei couldn't bother to bring back for _Kamen Rider Zi-O._ I am disappoint.


----------



## Red Hood (Apr 20, 2019)

The greatest of all pulp heroes.

...NO, not Doc Savage!


----------



## 2nd_time_user (Apr 20, 2019)

@one_time_user was taken, so I got the second best username.


----------



## Mightykiwi (Apr 20, 2019)

I was looking at a pack of Mighties in my refrigerator and thought it would be an okay name


----------



## SpessCaptain (Apr 20, 2019)

We had a thread like this about a year ago, but I chose my name because I had a habit of being more moralistic than others.

edit: new branding


----------



## Juan But Not Forgotten (Apr 20, 2019)

Mexicano muerto.


----------



## Kari Kamiya (Apr 20, 2019)

I grew up with Digimon, and the dub names trigger Digimon purists.


----------



## war has changed (Apr 20, 2019)

metal gear solid 4, the speech snake makes at the start.
fuck you fallout haha


----------



## The Manglement (Apr 20, 2019)

I had lurked on KF for a while, but what made me finally register was Skylar Ittner, who is still one of my favorite cows although he doesn't produce enough milk. "The Manglement" is a retarded Skylar-ism for the management at the wal-mart that he was banned from because he kept trying to hack the display cellphones.


----------



## The Fool (Apr 20, 2019)

I wanted a jojo reference and I needed a name not connected to anything, but most importantly I selected it because it made me deeply consider anything I posted or else people would make fun of me for my username if I said something stupid.


----------



## Carcinogenesis (Apr 20, 2019)

Good luck doxing me using my username, you may find a hint at page 10 of google if you're lucky.


----------



## Otis Boi (Apr 20, 2019)

Wendy_Carter said:


> Is "Barnyard" franchise actually any good or is it just ironic? I remember watching "Back at the Barnyard" on TV when I was around middle school age and not liking it too much. It's a good meme source, I can give it that for sure.




I liked it when I was younger. I would say the movie is better then the t.v show. It's slightly below Jimmy Nutron in terms of quality but its isnt bad.


----------



## cuddle striker (Apr 20, 2019)

saw it in a thread and immediately wanted it

I blame @flossman


----------



## YourMommasBackstory (Apr 20, 2019)

ur mom


----------



## WEEDle (Apr 20, 2019)

I used to smoke a lot of weed and play a lot of Pokemon. Now I just play a lot of Pokemon.


----------



## Whatevs (Apr 20, 2019)

Hmm username?  Whatevs, I don't care.


----------



## HeraldofNurgle (Apr 20, 2019)

My name comes from one of Papa Nurgle's most hard working grandkids, Typhus the Traveller, host of the Destroyer Hive, Herald of Nurgle, Chaos lord. 




 

I've loved plague marines ever since I was little and first getting into the Warhammer universe. I want to learn how to paint miniatures so one day, I can have a whole fleet just to keep around.


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Apr 20, 2019)

Oscar Wilde.


----------



## Hatoful Dandy (Apr 20, 2019)

Hatoful Boyfriend and the term Dandy which appears in everything from Hellsing to Guilty Gear.


----------



## Coelacanth (Apr 20, 2019)

Coelacanths are fucking awesome and it disappoints me that nobody uses their names as usernames so I thought I'd remedy that.


----------



## White Devil's Advocate (Apr 20, 2019)

In the old days of the Catholic Church (maybe they still do this IDK I'm not a catholic) a "devil's advocate" was the priest tasked with the rather unpopular position of investigating and challenging a proposed canonization of someone for sainthood or claims of a miracle. The modern inclination is a person who expresses contentious belief's to provoke debate. I like the old-school definition of the term more. You had to be a pretty brave mofo to tear down someone like Mother Teresa. Or anyone that's up for sainthood.

I just added in the white part to piss off the lefties.


----------



## Slap47 (Apr 20, 2019)

Just used the username of some random guy I saw on the internet.


----------



## Chaos Theorist (Apr 20, 2019)

I created a tag team in a WWE game with the same name


----------



## Finrod Felagund (Apr 20, 2019)

I'll be a bit powerlevel-y (if you can call it that, Idk): _The Silmarillion_ was my first Tolkien book. I saw at least one or two kiwis here who use Middle-earth characters as usernames.
Nobody took Finrod Felagund so I took the chance.


----------



## kira-kun (Apr 20, 2019)

Kira is a placeholder name I use when drafting. "-kun" is there because I'm a fucking weeb.


----------



## Miss Misery (Apr 20, 2019)

Self explanatory.


----------



## YayLasagna (Apr 20, 2019)

I like lasagna


----------



## Slartibartfast (Apr 20, 2019)

Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy, the worker from Magarathea who sculpted (and won an award for) the fjords when they designed Earth for the mice.


----------



## Nykysnottrans (Apr 20, 2019)

It's a play on the name "Nykytyne", which was the alias that ContraPoints/Nyk was using when he first got on Youtube as "Nykytyne2". I once joked about it here on the forum and said that as a tranny name it should be read as "Nyky Snottrans", the name of a very snotty transwoman.


----------



## FA 855 (Apr 20, 2019)

Well my picture is of Kichimura from Tokyo Ghoul and my name is from a song by Nick Cave, I couldn't think of anything better at the time. Good song btw.


----------



## Dutch Courage (Apr 20, 2019)

I wanted one that seemed almost like a human name, with a given name and surname.  "Dutch Courage" refers to the bravery one gets when one is full of alcohol.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dutch_courage


----------



## Sexy Senior Citizen (Apr 20, 2019)

What I see in the bathroom mirror every day.
Joking aside, it's a reference to a riff from the MST3K episode _Space Mutiny_. At one point, Tom Servo comments that the female lead is a "sexy senior citizen."
Before you ask, yes, I considered Blast Hardcheese (and Slab Bulkhead, and Flint Ironstag, and Big McLargeHuge, and....). Those names just seemed a little too obvious, though.


----------



## JSGOTI (Apr 20, 2019)

*J*ust 
*S*ome 
*G*uy 
*O*n 
*T*he 
*I*nternet


----------



## Kaede Did Nothing Wrong (Apr 20, 2019)

I am protesting a wrongful execution and gross miscarriage of justice. rip never forget


----------



## cypocraphy (Apr 20, 2019)

Bob Chandler gave it to me in a dream.


----------



## PsychoNerd054 (Apr 20, 2019)

Mine just felt the most fitting for the Farms, since most lolcows are Psychos and Nerds. The 054 at the end was just a random number I thought up of. I might as well have called myself Horrorcow054, tbh.


----------



## qt farmer :) (Apr 20, 2019)

I'm just a fag


----------



## ProgKing of the North (Apr 20, 2019)

I’m the ProgKing of the North


----------



## The Cunting Death (Apr 20, 2019)

Name of a character from John Waters "A Dirty Shame"
The movie itself wasn't that good, but the name cracked me up


----------



## Fuck Y'all (Apr 20, 2019)

the last tweet of August Ames RIP


----------



## Kiislova (Apr 20, 2019)

Clicking "Random Article" on wikipedia as to honour the following recomendation on the register form:



> Use a name you have not used anywhere else.


----------



## Judge Holden (Apr 20, 2019)

Central antagonist in Cormac Mccarthy's _Blood Meridian_. A gigantic hairless rapist and murderer who preys on children and mutilates people for fun, yet is extremely educated and incredibly eloquent and charming, and is fully and utterly at peace with the evil shit he does and is able to make those around follow his example en masse.

Exactly how this relates to me being an obsessively spastic edgelord who goes on repetitive fifty page sperg rants at the drop of a hat I am not entirely sure...


----------



## MrHoneyBadger (Apr 20, 2019)

If someone didn't see that video about honeybadger, they should. Those assholes are tough bastards.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4r7wHMg5Yjg


----------



## Oddjob OTP (Apr 20, 2019)

Oddjob is famous for being one of the more memorable broken characters in video games because the autoaim in GoldenEye for the 64 didn't adjust based on the height of the character so your shots would go over his head unless you manually aimed down to his level. OTP stands for One Trick Pony, which is a person who only plays one character in a game. Doing that with Oddjob would get you excommunicated from most circles. Most people house-rule banned him and the other short characters.

I later remembered that OTP is more commonly understood as One True Pairing, but it was too late. _sigh_


----------



## TiggerNits (Apr 20, 2019)

Hilarious racism


----------



## ricecake (Apr 20, 2019)

Couldn't think of anything blander than a ricecake.


----------



## An Ghost (Apr 20, 2019)

A reference to the infamous “Diners, Drive ins, and Dives” episode “Gas Gas Gas” when Guy Fieri eats refried beans on regular beans at “Wursthaus” restaurant. He misspoke and said “well fuck me with a crowbar if this isn’t better than getting An Ghost blowjob.” It was banned by the network because the crew actually mixed up a Guy Fieri impersonator with the real deal and filmed him instead.


----------



## ColtWalker1847 (Apr 20, 2019)

A purchase I made earlier in the day I registered.

It's a fucking beast.


----------



## Quijibo69 (Apr 20, 2019)

69 balding old men


----------



## Ilackcreativity (Apr 20, 2019)

I couldnt think of any good names and that inspired my name


----------



## Kommie (Apr 20, 2019)

From hearing the Germans saying "Kommi" whenever I played the Russians in CoD


----------



## one_time_user (Apr 20, 2019)

2nd_time_user said:


> @one_time_user was taken, so I got the second best username.


and i got mine because I am terrible at picking names and foolishly thought I would literally be a one time user in the Amanda baggs thread.


----------



## Rivalo (Apr 20, 2019)

Came across the name "Rizalo" when trying to choose a random name from this place. Changed it to Rivalo because it sounded better, and the realisation that it's an anagram for this guy's name if you remove the R solidified it.


----------



## tasty humane burger (Apr 20, 2019)

I had a beef burger for dinner the same night - which puts it into a little context.


----------



## Scotsman (Apr 20, 2019)

I'm Irish.


----------



## MCLOS Horthy (Apr 20, 2019)

It's a pun on Miklos Horthy and the MCLOS type of anti-tank missile guidance.


----------



## Vampy (Apr 20, 2019)

I play granblue fantasy and rolled Vampy recently. She is cute as fuck.


----------



## Karl der Grosse (Apr 20, 2019)

It's the German version of Charlemagne.  I almost went with El Pollo Loco.  Fun fact: every role-playing computer game since Pool of Radiance, I've named a character El Pollo Loco.  It was funny when I was 12, and it's still just as funny!


----------



## ThinkThankThunk (Apr 20, 2019)

I really like the thunkful emoji. When I signed up I had put them in between each word so It would look like ?Think?Thank?Thunk?, but the emoticon support in usernames wasn't added until a few days later. A very big brained move on my part.


----------



## ForgedBlades (Apr 20, 2019)

https://golftips.golfweek.com/forged-iron-golf-club-2406.html


----------



## SweetDee (Apr 21, 2019)

It's complicated.


----------



## GloryHole Stalker (Apr 21, 2019)

There are gloryholes... I stalk them.


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (Apr 21, 2019)

Finrod Felagund said:


> I'll be a bit powerlevel-y (if you can call it that, Idk): _The Silmarillion_ was my first Tolkien book. I saw at least one or two kiwis here who use Middle-earth characters as usernames.
> Nobody took Finrod Felagund so I took the chance.



That's a though book to start with if I remember it right but it also depends on the age of the reader of course.

My username is middle earth related but not for any real reason, I make them up as I go and the rule is that more than 10 seconds spent thinking is time wasted that could be spent spergin', I run a tight ship like that, so just cram something in the box that is 100% not already taken and make it something that might lead to a somewhat amusing avatar(I figured that there would be a plethora of dragon shaped chimneys with smoke coming out of them on the internet but I was wrong).
Originally it was not spaced, just "smaugsmokeyhole" because I didn't know if spaces in usernames would be accepted and I'm not pressing that button only to find out that I have to change something. Then Null asked if he could change it for the better and now people think I'm maybe into dragons or something.


----------



## Shayden (Apr 21, 2019)

Cross between Shanti (meaning peace in Hindi) and Brayden. Suprisingly the name Shayden is, possibly, of Irish origin and basically means God's oath.


----------



## Neet Tokusatsu (Apr 21, 2019)

I was browsing Pixiv.net the night i finally decided to create my account, since i was looking at Medarot shit and i'm such an unimaginative guy, i couldn't come up with anything better than Medafag, i wish i was better at naming things


----------



## whatever I feel like (Apr 21, 2019)

Its like Ryuu Long, the famous anti-Gamergate and pro-Buddyloid wikipedia editor, but wrong (so exactly like him, then.)


----------



## Clockwork_PurBle (Apr 21, 2019)

Wendy_Carter said:


> Aww, that's super cute!
> 
> Is "Barnyard" franchise actually any good or is it just ironic? I remember watching "Back at the Barnyard" on TV when I was around middle school age and not liking it too much. It's a good meme source, I can give it that for sure.



 I haven't watched any of it in a coon's age but IIRC, it's yes and no. First, there was the film, Barnyard, which was made by Steve Oedekerk of O Entertainment and distributed by Paramount. I remember enjoying it and there actually being some really good, thematic scenes (one with Otis, the main cow's, dad fighting coyotes and dying while singing "I Won't Back Down"). Movie is worth at least one watch. 

The TV show is more ironic than good, I think. But I enjoyed it as well. They changed a few characters around, like Daisy. 



Spoiler: Fun Fact



The reason why both male and female cows in this franchise have udders is because Steve Oedekerk thought that (based on talking to some people who believe this I guess) "city folk" all assumed all cows have udders, and it was a weird joke and play on that assumption.


----------



## MerriedxReldnahc (Apr 21, 2019)

I've been here since the CWCki Forums days when everything was very Chris-centric, so I went in a Sonichu themed direction. My two favorite, and most incomprehensibly named, villains in the series.


----------



## JimmyHill'sBlarms (Apr 21, 2019)

I wanted to use the word Blarms, so I picked a semi obscure Chris-Chan "character" and gave him Blarms. Then I became the Blarms.


----------



## sad cowboy cat (Apr 22, 2019)

I chose this reaction image from my folder at random and made that my username.





kinda regretting my choice though, it makes me look like a furry


----------



## Lamy 2000 (Apr 22, 2019)

The Lamy 2000 is a pen that's been in production for over 50 years. It's looked virtually the same in that whole time; any changes to the design were only made to correct issues. There's the fountain pen (what I have), roller ball, ballpoint, and mechanical pencil. I don't have much interest in anything outside of the fountain pen except for the pencil. Been thinking of picking one up for a while due to the amazing ergonomics of the fountain pen. The fountain pen has a nib made of gold (it is plated to look more silver so it matches the rest of the pen's aesthetic) which offers a buttery-smooth writing experience that makes one not have to bore into the paper to make a line. You just glide across the paper. If someone ever gives you the opportunity to try a pen like this, both take it and ask them how to use it if you've never used any kind of fountain pen before. I guarantee it'll blow your mind.

I have several gold nibbed pens but the Lamy 2000 is still the most comfortable one out of all of the pens I own. I'd say it is my favourite overall, hence why I decided to just roll with it. Couldn't think of any other name at the time.


----------



## I Love Beef (Apr 22, 2019)

Eh, I made mine up from the slang term of "Beef", being dispute, grudge, conflict, a problem.

Seeing that I'm something of a sadist, and that beef is one of my favorite meats, WHERE'S THE BEEF


----------



## Looney Troons (Apr 22, 2019)

Troons are looney


----------



## Bogdandoff (Apr 22, 2019)

Because i like the bogpill meme.


----------



## Providence (Apr 22, 2019)

Figure it out for yourself.  ?


----------



## Meat Poultry Veg (Apr 22, 2019)

I was hungry


----------



## chicken wings (Apr 22, 2019)

I often watch videos of someone who is perpetually hungry.


----------



## Chewy Suarez (Apr 22, 2019)

there’s a flash cartoon channel on youtube called 442oons that basically pokes fun at le fútbol culture and has caricatures of every major footballer. luis suarez is called chewy suarez because of all the times he goes pitbullkin and bites people and i thought it was funny if i named myself after that.


----------



## Reynard (Apr 22, 2019)

It's literally the equivalent of John Smith for furfags and if you've read the original fairy tale, it makes sense for a troll alias.


----------



## Imperialist #348 (Apr 22, 2019)

i loik empires.


----------



## Mao Hao Hao (Apr 22, 2019)

I really like wierd, often creepy/cute creatures and mao hao haos are easy to make (and find) new profile pictures of.


----------



## Tasty Tatty (Apr 22, 2019)

I just typed the first thing that came up to my mind that I knew my friends would never relate to me, ever.


----------



## Rio (Apr 22, 2019)

I thought it sounded cute.

It's a better origin story than marvel or DC could ever dream up.


----------



## Recoil (Apr 22, 2019)

Recon is what we do here.


----------



## RyanSlamwheel (Apr 22, 2019)

Used to be my shitposting name on /cwc/ back in the day.
It's a not-so-subtle reference to *Slaweel Ryam*, arguably one of the most amusing names in _Sonichu_.


----------



## PT 522 (Apr 22, 2019)

Pikachu Fat is only good Pikachu and when he lost weight he became Pikachu Bad


----------



## 0 2 (Apr 22, 2019)

0 was already taken.


----------



## ChickenGoesBawk (Apr 22, 2019)

I just thought of the first thing that came to my mind.


----------



## Marco Fucko (Apr 22, 2019)

Literally just random bullshit.

Having a meaning or theme behind your usernames is a security flaw.


----------



## Dizzydent (Apr 22, 2019)

I have opinions that many people find dissenting and I'm usually drunk and stoned...


----------



## mindlessobserver (Apr 22, 2019)

Mine was a throwaway name that dont use anywhere else on the interwebs. I originally planned to just lurk the Alex Mauer thread (the drama that got me here) but I just could not help talking about it. Mindless Observer essentially meant just a lurking account


----------



## PantsuParty (Apr 22, 2019)

My name comes from Digibro's former GF/current wife's youtube channel, PantsuParty.  I basically wanted to steal it before anyone else could and also I'm a fucking weeb and I like the word pantsu.


----------



## Someone in a Tree (Apr 22, 2019)

It's the last song from the first act of the musical Pacific Overtures by Stephen Sondheim and John Weidman. Without going too deep into context, the song is about the fragmentary nature in which history is recorded.


----------



## Jersey Devil (Apr 22, 2019)

The Jersey Devil is an exceptionally dumb cryptid.









						Jersey Devil - Wikipedia
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org
				




I like it because it looks very stupid.


----------



## Black Waltz (Apr 28, 2019)

some old computer game I never played


----------



## UngaWunga (Apr 28, 2019)




----------



## Ghost of Wesley Willis (Apr 28, 2019)

I'm the ghost of the greatest musician of the 20th century, boo.


----------



## UngaWunga (Apr 28, 2019)

Someone in a Tree said:


> It's the last song from the first act of the musical Pacific Overtures by Stephen Sondheim and John Weidman. Without going too deep into context, the song is about the fragmentary nature in which history is recorded.


Sondheim crew woop woop


----------



## nippleonbonerfart (Apr 28, 2019)

It is my baptismal name.


----------



## RyanSlamwheel (Apr 28, 2019)

Jersey Devil said:


> I like it because it looks very stupid.



I dunno brah, that famous illustration certainly scared the crap out of me when I first saw it at age 7 in a magazine targeted at pre-teen readers. For whatever reason, said publication regularly featured a page or two dedicated to cryptids and other occult/paranormal topics. In contrast to the rest of the magazine and its colorful 1990s design, this section was always in black and white (white text on a black background) and written in a dead serious tone.


----------



## It's HK-47 (Apr 28, 2019)

It's HK-47.


----------



## wrangled tard (Apr 28, 2019)

I get called a retard a lot .


----------



## Exceptionally Exceptional (Apr 28, 2019)

I'm exceptional. Exceptionally so.


----------



## Jazz Cat Blini (Apr 28, 2019)

Ghost of Wesley Willis said:


> I'm the ghost of the greatest musician of the 20th century, boo.



"I whooped..Batman's AAAAASSS!"

I've always found Blini Cat alluring in a way - a very expressive little critter and some of my favorite recurring images from the days when /b/ wasn't almost exclusively porn.


----------



## Sprig of Parsley (Apr 29, 2019)

A name at the confluence of "Something you don't use anywhere else" and "Something no one here has used" with a dash of "No possible chance of association with any part of your real identity" equals this.  I also like parsley, I think it's a vastly underrated herb.  Cilantro's good too but people give it its due usually.


----------



## Preferred Penne (Apr 29, 2019)

Penne is the superior pasta.


----------



## BeanieGuy (Apr 29, 2019)

I like beanies


----------



## The Great Citracett (Apr 29, 2019)

Citracett is the main villain from the Ripping Friends cartoon. Everyone on the show treats him like he's a seriously threatening dude but he's really a goofy bumbling little fucker. Kinda like how people think kiwis are evil but really we're just a bunch of merry autists. Can't remember why I chose the name though. I'm not a huge fan of that show, or John K. Was a pretty random choice.

It's something I only use in direct association with my farms account. There's this account, a YouTube channel I use for kiwi project videos, and the reddit account I used for mocking troon comics when the farms was down. That's the extent of the name.

I probably should have just used plain "Citracett" or put spaces between the words because on PC it cuts off the last "T" and puts it on the second line and that bugs me way more than it should.

Also, it's pronounced SIGH-tra-sett. No idea why. It just is.


----------



## wabbits (Apr 29, 2019)

The origin of my KF user name is "rabbit."

My mother says I am a rabbit.

Obviously, I am not.

But she is.


----------



## Ebonic Tutor (Apr 30, 2019)

Just a play on words of the Magic: the Gathering card Demonic Tutor.

As if by fate the 3 letter acronym ends up being EBT, which is basically a food stamp credit card here in the states.

The idea of selling one's soul to learn proper Ebonics amuses me as well.


----------



## chicken wings (Apr 30, 2019)

mukbanger inspired.


----------



## Recoil (Apr 30, 2019)

Ebonic Tutor said:


> Just a play on words of the Magic: the Gathering card Demonic Tutor.
> 
> As if by fate the 3 letter acronym ends up being EBT, which is basically a food stamp credit card here in the states.
> 
> The idea of selling one's soul to learn proper Ebonics amuses me as well.


You should shoop in a cover of XXL or The Source to that book he's holding. Probably XXL, it's more noticeable at a distance.



BeanieGuy said:


> I like beanies


Tim Pool?


----------



## rabbitgay (Apr 30, 2019)

old username of a personal lolcow of mine, figured it'd throw anyone trying to find info on me for a loop. nowadays i'm not really concerned about that sort of thing, i'm not involved in anything interesting enough

ive come to like the name though, it's so dumb it's cute


----------



## Ebonic Tutor (Apr 30, 2019)

Recon said:


> You should shoop in a cover of XXL or The Source to that book he's holding. Probably XXL, it's more noticeable at a distance.
> 
> 
> Tim Pool?



I have a project for this weekend it seems.


----------



## soft kitty (May 1, 2019)

It's some low-effort shit I thought up on the spot. All I really wanted was something that doesn't tie me to any of my other online activity.


----------



## let there be plight (May 1, 2019)

When I signed up it said not to use something that could be linked to other accounts, so I picked a random object. Fun fact: I was going to be Car Seat Headrest, but that’s the name of a band apparently.


----------



## DDBCAE CBAADCBE (May 1, 2019)

It's a code.


----------



## Krimjob (May 1, 2019)

Had to pick a random name, so subconsciously picked one referring to my perfectly normal goal to get a blowjob by a Crimean chick who refers to me as "Putin-sama UwU".


----------



## glittercum (May 1, 2019)

It's the name of a character from the videogame Mother 3.


----------



## Pina Colada (May 3, 2019)

I already said it in another thread, but it's my favorite cocktail. Doesn't matter if it's alcoholic or not.


----------



## queerape (May 4, 2019)

I got it off a random words generator and thought it was funny. Bapes are also pretty rad.


----------



## queerape (May 4, 2019)

MAPK phosphatase said:


> I clicked "random article" on Wikipedia.


I had to study the ras pathway which uses a mapk system. Your username is triggering


----------



## MAPK phosphatase (May 4, 2019)

queerape said:


> I had to study the ras pathway which uses a mapk system. Your username is triggering


I'd like to formally apologize on behalf of Wikipedia's random number generator.
I asked the "Random article" link for a statement and it said


Spoiler



*Wasti*

*Wasti* is a surname originating from the city of Wasit, Iraq, from where the family emigrated to Indian subcontinent. They are now found in Pakistan and India.
People with the last name Wasti or Zaidi are purportedly the direct descendants of the Prophet Muhammad's great-grandson Imam Zain-ul-Abideen, whose real name was Ali ibn Husain (Ali son of Husain). Zaidi (or people belonging to this family) can be found all over the world, especially in Iran and Indo-Pak subcontinent.
Some Zaidis are known as Wasitis. Zayd ibn Ali was martyred in Kufa, Iraq; many of his descendants either returned to al-Hijaz or remained in Iraq. Some of those who stayed in Iraq settled in Wasit. Some descendants from Wasit then moved to the Indian subcontinent. These Zaidis believe in twelve Imams and are part of Twelver Shiism. Most of them settled in India and Pakistan.
*History and origin*
Further information: Saadat-e-Bara and Zaidi (surname)
*Notable people with the name Wasti*

Nasir Wasti, Pakistani cricketer
Maria Wasti, Pakistani actress
Rizwan Wasti, Pakistani radio broadcaster
Tahira Wasti, Pakistani writer
Wajahatullah Wasti, Pakistani cricketer
*References*

The Encyclopaedia of Islam: Supplement : Parts 1-2, page 126, Clifford Edmund Bosworth, Brill Archive, 1980


----------



## Bad Headspace (May 4, 2019)

People usually use "I was in a bad headspace" as an excuse for generic bad internet behavior.
Thanks mundane matt, as boring as you were, you have inspired my user name.


----------



## Pocket Dragoon (May 4, 2019)

Bad Headspace said:


> People usually use "I was in a bad headspace" as an excuse for generic bad internet behavior.



It gets better.

A bad headspace is a potentially catastrophic fault in the complete chambering of a cartridge, with a wide variety of causes.

You might get a refreshing spritz of burning powder about the face and/or hands from popped primers...  or a shrapnel-facial as your weapon system violently self-disassembles from a blown casehead; or worse, suffers an out-of-battery detonation.

Tl;dr:
Bad headspacing is bad, unless it happens to someone else; then it's an instructable moment.


----------



## Smith Banquod (May 4, 2019)

I get super annoyed whenever people start knocking repeatedly on my door, trying to get my attention.
You literally just have to knock once, stupid.

Anyway, it's a wordplay on "one knock", cause I like being a smartass faggot I guess.

Edit:


AnOminous said:


> You could just shoot through the door.



I take great pride in keeping my doors in pristine condition since they grant me privacy and protection from intruders.
Would rather electrify them, instead. With a switch and everything, that would be amazing.


----------



## Info Neutral Agency (May 4, 2019)

I want to have different usernames on different websites because of someone could "discover" my past history for posting offensive stuff. So, I thought of this edgy name and chose it.


----------



## NimertiS (May 4, 2019)

Nimertis is one of the 50 daughters of Nireus in Greek mythology.
Nireus was the king of Symi (a greek island) and son of Poseidon and Canace.

I started using it on myspace, some people copied me because it sounds a bit goth but it isn't.
I just liked Theogony by Aeschylus.


----------



## AnOminous (May 4, 2019)

Wannock said:


> I get super annoyed whenever people start knocking repeatedly on my door, trying to get my attention.
> You literally just have to knock once, stupid.
> 
> Anyway, it's a wordplay on "one knock", cause I like being a smartass faggot I guess.



You could just shoot through the door.


----------



## Clones of Alex Jones (May 4, 2019)

My original profile picture was of Alex Jones smoking weed on the Joe Rogan Experience. 

I picked my picture before my username.


----------



## maalikthefakemuzzie (May 4, 2019)

Maalik is the chief angel that guards hell.


----------



## Webby's Boyfriend (May 4, 2019)

It was the name of my girlfriend back then. But we split up a few months ago.


----------



## Sīn the Moon Daddy (May 5, 2019)




----------



## Liquid Cool (May 5, 2019)

Capri Sun. I was lurking, someone mentioned it, I remembered that "Liquid Cool" branding and made an account. 

Simple.


----------



## Etrian Autistry (May 5, 2019)

Great Auks are objectively the grandest achievement this great Earth has birthed and I can only hope scientists manage to bring them back from extinction, then we can nuke Scandinavia in repentance for our sins


----------



## Fibonacci (May 6, 2019)

-21 -13 -8 -5 -3 -2 -1 -1  0  1  1  2  3  5  8  13  21


----------



## BrentonT (May 6, 2019)

The name of a GREAT HERO


----------



## Michael_Jordan_Peterson (May 16, 2019)

its if michael jordan and jordan peterson were one man. avatar is related. they call me dark child.


----------



## Ambidextype (May 16, 2019)

I'm ambidextrous so I tried to make it as an username but it was already taken, I made a portmanteau by adding the word type.


----------



## Hoodie (May 16, 2019)

I just really like hoodies


----------



## IBrokeBob (May 17, 2019)

I had a cat named Bob. I also had a 2 year old. One day my kid came running to me, really concerned  and said " I broke Bob! ". Then he held up a whisker from Bob.

(Bob got extra treats and love and forgave my son. My son was just a baby and did not mean to hurt him. He loved Bob and he was upset that he hurt him).


----------



## tangerine pigtails (May 24, 2019)

Metalocalypse, from the episode _Dethkomedy_. It's said in reference to Pickles, of course.


----------



## King Mob (May 25, 2019)

The Invisibles graphic novel. 

or the 60's/70's radical group. Whichever makes me cooler.


----------



## The best and greatest (May 25, 2019)

I am the best and greatest. I am an honest and forthright person.


----------



## CivilianOfTheFandomWars (May 25, 2019)

The Blue Oyster Cult song “Veteran of the Psychic Wars.” I’m not a vet of anything, so it’s “civilian,” and I’ve liked to watch fandoms sperg out for a long time, so it’s “fandom wars.”


----------



## kidsquid (May 25, 2019)

A reference to Splatoon (you're a kid you're a squid), as the lolcow I joined up for, idislikecispeople, had a Splatoon avatar at the time and I honestly didn't know what else to call myself.


----------



## Smiling Honeybadger (May 25, 2019)

Honey badgers are cool. I like honey badgers. And my current user pic perfectly mirrors how I feel about the world. The End


----------



## Tron: Deadly Dicks (May 25, 2019)

The intellivision game Tron: Deadly Disks. I simply replaced one letter and history was made.


----------



## von Hapasbourg (May 25, 2019)

My inspiration xoxo


----------



## Cackspangler (May 26, 2019)

I spangle cacks all day.


----------



## Kataomoi00 (May 26, 2019)

Listened to a weeb song and just added two zeros at the end to feel special uwu~


----------



## PL 001 (May 26, 2019)

I quite enjoy taking walks in winter, under the light of a bright moon, with a fresh snowfall.


----------



## Bread Fetishist (May 28, 2019)

I was busted by the FBI for making love to a loaf of bread once, hence my custom title.


----------



## Pocket Dragoon (May 28, 2019)

AnOminous said:


> You could just shoot through the door.



But then Amazon & GrubHub will never show up; he might starve to death.


----------



## Broseph Stalin (May 28, 2019)

Just a highschool nickname and I couldn't think of a witty username on the spot.


----------



## dirtydan_9k (May 30, 2019)

SpongeBob.


----------



## Unog (May 30, 2019)

I wanted an excuse to use the profile pic I currently have because I think it's funny, and wanted to use a racial epithet that fit but wasn't just plain old nigger. I think the word nog when used as a racial epithet is funny too, and figured it'd be even better if when my username was read it would read as if though the person reading it was saying "you nog".


----------



## Recoil (May 10, 2020)




----------



## TFT-A9 (May 10, 2020)

Depends on my mood/who's asking.


----------



## MemeGrey (May 10, 2020)

https://kiwifarms.net/threads/the-new-kiwi-rangers-the-next-generation.62361/post-5619525


----------



## not william stenchever (May 11, 2020)

During the IBS era a guy going by william stenchever was always in chat and was a strange, strange man. I couldn't think of a good username so I chose this one. I thought it would be hilarious if some troon declared vendetta on me for my posts and went after the oversharing divorced alcoholic who can't see his kids and likes turtles.


----------



## Pepito The Cat (May 11, 2020)




----------



## Papa Adolfo's Take'n'Bake (May 11, 2020)

Scotch + a one-off holocaust joke + "it made ME laugh" = Papa Adolfo's Take'n'Bake


----------



## Overly Serious (May 11, 2020)

I put a lot of thought into mine.


----------



## Officer Eradicate (May 11, 2020)

I thought of one word, then thought of another and put them together


----------



## Dilf Department (May 11, 2020)

it is a definition of myself.


----------



## Tamamo No Mae (May 11, 2020)

Japanese nine-tailed fox folklore.
Or that fox from Fate/Grand Order
Or from Monmusu.

Fuck it they're all based on the same folklore anyways.


----------



## The Empirical Bogey (May 11, 2020)

It's a quote from C.S. Lewis. "The Empirical Bogey" was his way of describing the cold, uncaring universe in contrast to the warmth of God.


----------



## Feline Supremacist (May 11, 2020)

I signed up during The Great New Zealand Christchurch Terrorist Attack when Null told the NZ cop to piss off and you were a white supremacist for browsing 4chan, Kiwi farms or 8chan. I'm not a white supremacist but I have cats, rescue cats and foster cats so I came up with Feline Supremacist.

Ironically I am a dog person but live in apartment so keeping a dog (I prefer working dogs not lap dogs) confined all day would be cruel so cats it is.


----------



## tampax pearl (May 11, 2020)

had a fat white boy cat named pax, easily 12 pounds. we told everyone pax was latin for peace, but his name was short for tampax because he looked like a huge furry tampon. pax ended up getting pee problems because of hard cat food (male cats are supposed to have soft stuff, apparently) and died a few days later. RIP you chunky motherfucker.


----------



## Monika H. (May 11, 2020)

Well, Monika is my name and H. is the initial of my surname, which was part of my old name on this site before September 2019 leaks I trooned out. Took the idea from my gal pal Monika M.


----------



## DisobedientLupus (May 11, 2020)

I was watching a video about the Last of Us Part II shitfest while thinking up a user name.


----------



## DelicateMageflower (May 11, 2020)

It's part of a line from the game Dragon Age 2.


----------



## Dandelion Eyes (May 11, 2020)

My avatar.


----------



## Return of the Freaker (May 11, 2020)

I was @Freddy Freaker but then I basically locked nyself out


----------



## RejectedLynx (May 11, 2020)

Someone posted on my discord the dumbest looking fucking lynx plush in the world and it's eyes haunted me for like three months. I thought it would fit.


----------



## Witthel (May 11, 2020)

I'm shit when it comes to making usernames, so I just typed in the first random non-word that popped into my head.


----------



## Army Burger (May 11, 2020)

I just put together a couple of random words.


----------



## mothmans (May 11, 2020)

I couldn't think of anything clever, so I just went with this.


----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (May 11, 2020)

It's the name of a goat in Wasteland 2.


----------



## Salad Dodger (May 12, 2020)

I was watching reruns of Little Britain prior to registering. Matt Lucas' character called a fat person a salad dodger.  I liked it.


----------



## Jewthulhu (May 12, 2020)

I'm a HP Lovecraft/weird fiction fanboy and Jewthulhu sounded funny.


----------



## Lonely Grave (May 12, 2020)

We die alone
We die afraid
We live in terror
We're naked and alone
and the grave is the loneliest place


----------



## MrJokerRager (May 12, 2020)

I liked the music video Mr Rager by Kid Cudi with the cameo by Kanye West and the ending scene of betrayal.

I watched the movie Joker twice. 

And have a giant collection of females on my backup hardrive.


----------



## Leaf-eon (May 13, 2020)

Cause sturgeon sounds close to surgeon and i thought a fish pretending to be a doctor would be funny ( yeah i know its dumb.)  

Pulse i find weird fish like sturgeons cool.


----------



## GorebyHog (May 13, 2020)

I found the cows known as "Otherkin" to be somewhat amusing, so I made my username as some unfunny """nod""" to them.


----------



## Cheesegirl78 (May 14, 2020)

I like cheese.


----------



## J A N D E K (May 14, 2020)

Jandek: The Man From Corwood
					

Many people are famous just for being famous. But Jandek is an artist who has shunned recognition to such a degree that, intentionally or not, he has developed a celebrity all his own. Little is known about the man behind this avant-garde blues, even 51 albums into his career.




					www.npr.org


----------



## Trapitalism (May 14, 2020)

Because girly traps and free-market economics are great.


----------



## Dom Cruise (May 14, 2020)

I wanted something kind of anonymous and originally I wanted my name to simply be Tom Cruise, since it's unlikely that I'd be the real Tom Cruise it's almost like a way of calling yourself "John Smith" online.

However that was taken so I simply went with the Frank Stallone/Jim Hanks style method of Tom Cruise's lesser known brother.


----------



## Francesco Dellamorte (May 14, 2020)

It came... FROOOOM SPAAAAAAAAAAAAAAACE!


----------



## Nondescript Autist (May 14, 2020)

It's an accurate description of myself.


----------



## GenociderSyo (May 14, 2020)

Was playing Danganronpa when I found the site and Syo makes me laugh. Seemed kinda fitting too.


----------



## Nekoi.Inukuma.00 (May 14, 2020)

Studio CLAMP reference.  X specifically.  

Really it's just a random username off a list I drew up when I was rollin' my own "online persona management" VM server one _very boring_ winter vacation about a decade ago.


----------



## Paul Barker! (May 14, 2020)

He’s my favorite cock! And I wanted the bass player that looks the most like a weird lesbian aunt.


----------



## BayView (May 14, 2020)

I fucking love need for speed underground 2, it was the first game I owned and the best game I've played


----------



## Orion Balls (May 14, 2020)

It's the snack I was eating while I made my account.


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (May 14, 2020)

Fluffy was a Fennekin I raised in my play through of Pokemon Y.
The “Teh” part was supposed to make it sound like it came straight out of 2009 deviantArt


----------



## LargeChoonger (May 14, 2020)

Bastardized big chungus because I couldn't think of anything


----------



## Just Here for A and H (May 14, 2020)

I'm not entirely sure, to be honest.


----------



## Swagstika (May 16, 2020)

I wanted something dumb and 3edgy5me


----------



## Peru oso donas (May 16, 2020)

Bastardization of the username of an spanish lolcow.


----------



## Beardless Lenin (May 16, 2020)

I found a picture of Lenin without his beard. I thought that I could use 'Beardless Lenin' as a username.


----------



## A Welsh Cake (May 16, 2020)

I decided to just use whatever was to my left at the time.


----------



## NIGGER ASS PEE POOPY RAPE (May 16, 2020)

the 5 most offensive curse words I could think of


----------



## Battlecruiser3000ad (May 16, 2020)

I wanted something I've never used or been involved in, so I remembered this infamous videogame. I am not Derek Smart I promise.


----------



## Buster O'Keefe (May 16, 2020)

This is my actual name.


----------



## Longjack Attack (May 16, 2020)

Describes my state of mind every time i go to choose an item on a long restaurant menu.


----------



## eeeeeeeeeeeee diot (May 16, 2020)

Tried to think of a username, held the 'e' key for too long, realized I was an idiot, and that was how I was born.


----------



## SIGSEGV (May 16, 2020)

```
#include <signal.h>
```


----------



## Pargon (May 16, 2020)

I was playing Eternal Darkness when I signed up.


----------



## Slimy Time (May 16, 2020)

Was listening to clips of The Dick Show when trying to think of a username unrelated to any other account of mine. Heard the phrase "If it's *slime*, it's baby making* time*, if she's wet, you are set".

Username predates Maddox's embarrassment of a bedroom by about 2 years.


----------



## Bender (May 19, 2020)

Bender's the best guy on Futurama, and I'm the best guy on the Kiwi Farms, it just made sense, tbh.


----------



## Baguette Child (May 19, 2020)

On every level except physical, I am a loaf of french bread. 

I think I've known this, spiritually, since I was a small child. I'm currently in talks with a doctor in Sweden to replace my hands and feet with high quality slices of rye, in order to help me live the life I was meant to have.


----------



## Bender (May 19, 2020)

Baguette Child said:


> On every level except physical, I am a loaf of french bread.
> 
> I think I've known this, spiritually, since I was a small child. I'm currently in talks with a doctor in Sweden to replace my hands and feet with high quality slices of rye, in order to help me live the life I was meant to have.


wtf did i just read?


----------



## Red Sun (May 19, 2020)

Red Sun is an excellent song from the worst boss fight (against the best character) in the best video game ever created.



Baguette Child said:


> On every level except physical, I am a loaf of french bread.
> 
> I think I've known this, spiritually, since I was a small child. I'm currently in talks with a doctor in Sweden to replace my hands and feet with high quality slices of rye, in order to help me live the life I was meant to have.



Your doctor needs to be careful. Any medical professional knows that a patient can't truly consent to being a loaf of bread.


----------



## HumanHive (May 19, 2020)

I didn't choose the tankie life. The tankie life chose me.


----------



## Pitere pit (May 19, 2020)

I was listening music at the time I created my account. Here is the song:


----------



## King Daddy Telomerase (May 19, 2020)

I mishmashed nicknames of my favorite lolcows at the time. Half of them I barely follow anymore.


----------



## Liber Pater (May 19, 2020)

The populist Roman god of wine, liberty, virility and free speech. Seemed fitting based on my first impressions of the site.
Also the name of a $30-40,000+ Bordeaux wine, which is rather ironic given Liber Pater's origin as a patron god of the plebeians.


----------



## Cod of War (May 19, 2020)

Ready for some mind-blowing shit. God of War but change the G.

You may close your mouths now.


----------



## stinky lush bath soap (May 19, 2020)

My flat smells like stinky lush bath soap so the name was a clear winner.


----------



## Hate (May 20, 2020)

Me not liking stuff


----------



## SiggyB (May 20, 2020)

Shortened down version of my Planetside 2 alt account


----------



## Brain Power (May 20, 2020)

O-oooooooooo AAAAE-A-A-I-A-U- 
JO-oooooooooooo AAE-O-A-A-U-U-A- 
E-eee-ee-eee AAAAE-A-E-I-E-A- 
JO-ooo-oo-oo-oo EEEEO-A-AAA-AAAA


----------



## Wonderful Id (May 20, 2020)

There's the Id, Ego, and Super Ego.  Anyone wanna guess which one I find to be most "wonderful"?


----------



## Chonburi Flaps (May 20, 2020)

Whilst researching Alpaca dick size and vaginoplastys I came across the term.


----------



## Shield Breaker (May 20, 2020)

From a book series I read as a kid.


----------



## Spamy the Bot (May 20, 2020)

I needed a name, and considering I know I won't be able to contribute properly to the discussion having one based on "spam bot" is fitting.


----------



## Niggaplease (May 20, 2020)

my ex's insane obession with me fucking a few black guys in college. I know he follows me on hells half acre so it's my aim to be as infuriating as possible, as he dmed on other social media telling me what lolcowss he wants to fuck.


----------



## the clap (May 20, 2020)

I like women who aren't clean, and sometimes they like me


----------



## gh0stzero (May 28, 2020)

There was a YouTube video that had a bunch of techno songs just called tripmix I had it bookmarked and it got me through a lot of shit.

My first laptop had a HDD failure and I have not been able to find that tripmix video since.

Feels bad


----------



## snailslime (May 28, 2020)

it's an interesting cosmetic


----------



## Drifting Panzer (May 28, 2020)

It comes from the anime Girls und Panzer, where cute girks drive WW2 tanks in tournaments and quite often drift them. It is the perfect mix of moe and historicaal references that makes it the best anime I've seen.

I wanted a name I never used and never would use anywhere else, so I went with something no one irl knows about me: that I am a closet weeb.


----------



## Jewelsmakerguy (May 28, 2020)

I used to make jewellery for a living, So i took my name from what my job was at the time-_ Jewelsmaker_guy.

Pretty much all the thought that went into it.


----------



## Cyclonus (May 28, 2020)

-Must be a transformer
-Preferably a decepticon
-Can't have been in any of the shit Michael Bay movies


----------



## Cat tit bingo (May 28, 2020)

Just a reference to a decade old avgn joke that stuck in my head


----------



## Guts Gets Some (May 28, 2020)

I was in a Berserk mood when I registered and I had a funny image that looked like Guts was on top of Shierke riding her, and so I chose this name and used that as my first avatar.


----------



## A Grey Cat (May 29, 2020)

Huge fan of horror so I wrote down  the names of various slasher and horror villains and drew them from a hat.  I picked Jason added the fan part and 89 referres to 1989 the year Friday the 13th part 8 came out,  one of my favorites in the series.

So yeah there's a chance you'd all could have known me as Michealmyersfan78, pinheadfan92, freddyfan87, leatherfacefan 90, or even Draculafan33. Because yes I did include the classic horror villians of the golden age too.  I love horror as far back as the very begining.


----------



## Bender (May 29, 2020)

Jasonfan89 said:


> Huge fan of horror so I wrote down  the names of various slasher and horror villains and drew them from a hat.  I picked Jason added the fan part and 89 referres to 1989 the year Friday the 13th part 8 came out,  one of my favorites in the series.
> 
> So yeah there's a chance you'd all could have known me as Michealmyersfan78, pinheadfan92, freddyfan87, leatherfacefan 90, or even Draculafan33. Because yes I did include the classic horror villians of the golden age too.  I love horror as far back as the very begining.


But horror films are scary, why can't you enjoy something wholesome with an attractive central character, like Matilda for example?


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (May 29, 2020)

Just the first dumb thing that came to my mind.
I used to have Trunks from DBZ with his sword as my avatar so the name made more sense, but I think having Mario as much avatar is much funnier because it _doesn't _ make sense.


----------



## A Grey Cat (May 29, 2020)

Bender said:


> But horror films are scary, why can't you enjoy something wholesome with an attractive central character, like Matilda for example?


Because the girl playing  Matilda was underage at the time?


----------



## Bender (May 29, 2020)

Jasonfan89 said:


> Because the girl playing  Matilda was underage at the time?


That's how it gets you horrified at yourself for thinking "aww, she's cute".

The Shining and Home Alone are the only other horror films I can think of that try to make you feel that.


----------



## A Grey Cat (May 29, 2020)

Bender said:


> That's how it gets you horrified at yourself for thinking "aww, she's cute".
> 
> The Shining and Home Alone are the only other horror films I can think of that try to make you feel that.


Mhhhhhh good point so what's your story?  Was @Flexo taken so you had to pick bender?


----------



## Blop (May 29, 2020)

From Assigned Male, I dunno why the characters sometimes say Blop but they do.


----------



## Bender (May 29, 2020)

Jasonfan89 said:


> Mhhhhhh good point so what's your story?  Was @Flexo taken so you had to pick bender?


@Flexo ain't cute, wtf.

@C3PBRO is the gold standard.

Edit: I never really thought about it before, but why are there so many Bender avatars on this site? And why was the name "Bender" not taken?


----------



## Sea creature (May 29, 2020)

I was thinking of weird sea creatures.


----------



## Flexo (May 29, 2020)

Bender said:


> @Flexo ain't cute, wtf.
> 
> @C3PBRO is the gold standard.
> 
> Edit: I never really thought about it before, but why are there so many Bender avatars on this site? And why was the name "Bender" not taken?


What are you talking about? I'm not using a Bender avatar!


----------



## 百合・ ジーンズ・真・男 (May 29, 2020)

I was trying to find an ungooglable name. crap was the first word that came to mind. and it shockingly wasn't taken. 
So, hi, am crap


----------



## deadtube (May 29, 2020)

Longtime lurker who came here to create a thread on a lolcow Breadtuber. Replaced the bread in breadtube with dead, because most of them will be dead by 2025 from suicide.


----------



## Vapewizard (May 29, 2020)

The guy from my avatar smokes a pipe with white smoke that can cause illusions, so some people ended up calling him Vapewizard because it's easier to remember than his actual name.


----------



## Cosmos (May 29, 2020)

Sailor Cosmos from Sailor Moon (who's also my avatar). I've always loved her and her design. I also love outer space, so Cosmos seemed pretty fitting.


----------



## Theropod T. Dinosaur (May 30, 2020)

I like archosaurs, especially raptors and birds. So I spelled it out funny to sound like a goofy old britbong name.


----------



## A Beached Whale (May 30, 2020)

I wanted to be self aware and jokey about being a hamplanet. Also I was playing Insaneaquarium a lot at the time and Wadsworth(my avatar) is one of the best helper characters.


----------



## Mister Dodo (May 30, 2020)

To fit my picture, which is from the label of a poorly reviewed table wine.


----------



## An Sionnach Seang (May 30, 2020)

it's from the Irish-language version of Flann O'Brien's book _An Béal Bocht_ (The Poor Mouth), and it means "The Slim Fox"
it comes from the chapter where Gaelic revivalists from Dublin are in Corkadoragha, the poorest, wettest, coldest, most wretched (therefore, most authentically Irish) part of Ireland
they throw a feis and one of the things they do is give themselves Irish-language titles like medieval Irishmen
the book lists some examples; one of them is An Sionnach Seang / The Slim Fox

out of all O'Brien's books, it's the funniest and the one with the most dark humour


----------



## Bender (May 30, 2020)

Flexo said:


> What are you talking about? I'm not using a Bender avatar!


I meant to say Bender-unit avatars.


----------



## Ciscoipphone (May 30, 2020)

office phone brand


----------



## Ask Jeeves (May 30, 2020)

Googled it


----------



## Ass eating cunt (May 30, 2020)

This was my original avatar, and I thought the name suited the image really well


----------



## spiritofamermaid (Aug 1, 2020)

On every level except physical, I am a True and Honest Mermaid.

I think I've known this, spiritually, since I was a small child. I'm currently in talks with a doctor in Sweden to replace my legs with a fish tail, in order to help me live the life I was meant to have. 

(also I thought this was a copypasta, which is why I made my own version, and I am kinda sad that it is not.)


----------



## Alrakkan (Aug 1, 2020)

I came up with the name from a Mechanicus run that I have currently, one of my magi.


----------



## KittyGremlin (Aug 1, 2020)

You'll never guess what I like to eat on Friday evenings.


----------



## Ralph Barnhardt (Aug 1, 2020)

I didn't read the guide lines when signing up for the site which is a little sad as it's the only thing I can do in my cell and it does get thrown back at me at my hearings...


			https://kdvr.com/news/man-who-fired-at-swat-officers-during-standoff-sentenced-to-240-years-in-jail/


----------



## TheRatcatcher (Aug 2, 2020)

Cybran master race, nibbas


----------



## Pee Cola (Aug 2, 2020)

My name is a homage to the thirsty pajeet, but slightly obfuscated with formality.


----------



## TwoDollarPeePeePooPoo (Aug 2, 2020)

People used to send multiple $2 superchats to notorious homosexual Nicholas J. Fuentes (mexican, catboy) that simply read "pee pee poo poo". He would get frustrated after reading them and I found it amusing. 

The followup title is from when he'd see other superchats and just refuse to read them.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Aug 2, 2020)

Way way back when Chris thought that girls in high school only liked him because his parents paid them, he talked about his “steel plated heart”, saying it was crushed flat and kept flat by being screwed between metal plates.


----------



## Blackhole (Aug 2, 2020)

I wanted to name myself after something in space because i'm a NEEEEEEERDDDDDDDDD,so i went with Blackh0le.dunno why my pfp is a cowboy shiba though.


----------



## BOONES (Aug 2, 2020)

2 old usernames combined with bones because i like skeletons, i think its high time an opportunity to reveal what the K. V. actually means, It's a full Name format username, bones being my last name Klyr Vesi Bones, Klyr standing for Clear, Vesi standing for Water.


----------



## Alexander Thaut (Aug 2, 2020)

I wanna make fun of Soygon.


----------



## DubbleBubble (Aug 2, 2020)

Shit bubblegum that'll rot your teeth and give you the 'betus.


----------



## Celandine (Aug 3, 2020)

I found a random name generator, clicked on the "Generate Name(s)" button and this one was the name I liked the most....


----------



## Grand_Ole_Ostritch (Aug 3, 2020)

My drunk uncle tried to say "Grand Ole Opry" and failed.


----------



## Big Bad Wart (Aug 3, 2020)

I was lurking in Deathfats and the Ethan Ralphs thread and they all had Gunts


----------



## Postal_Rat (Aug 3, 2020)

I named myself after a bit character in sunless sea who to make a long story short is a member of a sort of cult of post men compelled by an eldritch entity to deliver letters nobody wants to read kind of reminds me of the farms in an odd way.

That and I identify with his expression of just being done with this shit.


----------



## HIVidaBoheme (Aug 3, 2020)

Patrick Swayze's legendary tranny role and a deadly virus.


----------



## Wonder Boy (Aug 3, 2020)

the BEST hip hop album ever made



			https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fKvk_JfsQ0k


----------



## Quantum Diabetes (Aug 3, 2020)

I lurked moar and in the moment of creation wanted "Let the power of gout compel you!" be funnier than it actually is.
You know, dsp, gout, exorcisms.

 If I could change it it would become Suu'Barue Mann or something tobacco related.


----------



## Account (Aug 3, 2020)

I needed a username that would be impossible to search. "Account" was good not only because it was just a regular English word but because it is commonly used when talking about forums, allowing it to pollute search results (like "account from kiwi farms").


----------



## AnOminous (Aug 3, 2020)

Cr1ms0n_&_C10v3r said:


> I don't even like the song.



It's a great song though.


----------



## BastardQueen (Aug 3, 2020)

My OC Raca is part of a gang called the Bastards and she’s the self proclaimed queen


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Aug 3, 2020)

Should be obvious.


----------



## The Sauce Boss (Aug 3, 2020)

A PROVO ON ME LEFT
AND A PROVO ON ME RIGHT
AND A CLIP OF AMMUNITION FOR MY LITTLE ARMALITE

all jokes aside i'm actually Welsh-French Cajun by descent but 'PlaidCymru' doesn't have the same ring to it.


----------



## Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth (Aug 3, 2020)

Dead man's hand, Motorhead, tarot, cartomancy: 



> *Eight of spades is the card of sickness. In the earlier ages this terrible card was an omen for plague, injuries and infections that were invariably fatal. With the advance of the modern medicine it became less dangerous. In essence, the Eight of spades is a warning. It means that an illness is coming your way and you should take better care of your health.*



You know, normal shit.


----------



## Mr. ShadowCreek (Aug 3, 2020)

The neighborhood I grew up in was called Shadowcreek. The Mr is because I'm a Mr.


----------



## WarJams (Aug 3, 2020)

It's just the words 'war' and the word 'jams' put together.

I saw an animated gif of a soldier dancing top of a tank while fireworks were going off in the background, and it looked like he was having a nice time, so that's what gave me the idea. Wish I had saved the gif, 'cause I haven't seen it again since.


----------



## A Friendly Hoovy (Aug 3, 2020)

Mine is because I _am_ the Heavy irl, but all I do is sit on street corners handing out bologna sandwiches.


----------



## reptile baht spaniard rid (Aug 4, 2020)

_horse battery staple_


----------



## Pizdec (Aug 4, 2020)

It's based off a Russian word to describe a situation, action, or item that is/has fucked up beyond any attempt to stop it, such as the actions of some, if not all, lolcows.


----------



## dingobaby (Aug 4, 2020)

Pet name for my dog, when I first got her, I didn't know her breed until testing and thought she looked like a dingo. I started calling her "dingo-baybee" in the Kevin Malone Australian voice from The Office


----------



## Dude Christmas (Aug 4, 2020)

A lack of creativity on my part and laziness.


----------



## Baseton Repillé (Aug 4, 2020)

Based and redpilled


----------



## Alex Krycek (Aug 4, 2020)

I wanted to use a name that would scare Jace and was rewatching X-Files. After the reveal I considered changing it but I was already kind of well known by it and since I don’t use it anywhere else it was a perfect fit.


----------



## CockPockets (Aug 4, 2020)

Melanie Herring / Purplekecleon / PK / PapayaKitty / GlitchedPuppet / Ash Hazel Woods / Floraverse
					

Haha wow I can't believe meaningful interaction is happening between her characters in her porn comic rather than her main comic, and something like this will be completely lost on readers who don't read the porn comic. I guess she assumes everyone reads both, but I highly doubt a lot of people...




					kiwifarms.net


----------



## I'm Not Racist Anymore (Aug 4, 2020)




----------



## George Orson Welles (Aug 4, 2020)

70's new wave band known mostly for "Heart Of Glass" and a bunch of others.


----------



## Saint Alphonsus (Aug 4, 2020)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alphonsus_Liguori


----------



## Chao Garden (Aug 4, 2020)

The Chao garden from Sonic adventure 2, aka where most people spend 90% of the game


----------



## Puff (Aug 4, 2020)

College nickname. I used to chainsmoke. Also I'm a fucking newfag and am amazed it wasn't taken.


----------



## Crankenstein (Aug 4, 2020)

Methamphetamine and Dr. Frankenstein.


----------



## Furina (Aug 5, 2020)

Alien 3 is set on the planet Fiorina "Fury" 161. I misremembered the name as Furina, but picked it because it sounded cool. Fury Road came out a little while later and had a character called Furiosa. If I had joined after I had seen the movie, I would have picked that. I just like the word "Fury", I guess.


----------



## Michellandin' (Aug 5, 2020)

Michael Landon - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## knobslobbin (Aug 5, 2020)

In 17th century England window tappers where the men that went around and performed a window tap as an early form of wakeup call well before alarm clocks were invented. Angry customers would sometimes lob their bedknobs if they were particularly surly that early. As an homage to those cranky customers of yesteryear that lobbed knobs I am KnobsLobbin.


----------



## John Andrews Stan (Aug 5, 2020)

If you are acquainted with the thread for the most underrated cow on this site, evangelist Dr. Robert L. McKim, Sr. of Carrollton, Ohio, you‘ll know.


----------



## Meriasek (Aug 5, 2020)

Random page on Wikipedia.


----------



## Wraith (Aug 5, 2020)

Initially I called myself Wraith because when I heard after being away from Chris for years that he's still acting up with his fake ass crap, I felt like an angry spirit wanting to haunt the faggot, but whatever. I'm and old man LARPing wizard now. *grr* spells and stuff.


----------



## Kinnie (Aug 6, 2020)

It’s what all the cool otherkin and fictionkin teenagers call themselves these days.¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## TV's Adam West (Aug 6, 2020)

I'm actually Ryataro Dojima.


----------



## Legoshi (Aug 6, 2020)

Legoshi from Beastars. He's one of my favorite manga/anime characters, I like his design, and he's quite relatable.


----------



## Duck Duck TUUURN (Oct 2, 2020)

Mine comes from my favorite CWC classic, heard at the 2:24 mark:


----------



## Eris! (Oct 2, 2020)

https://www.cs.cmu.edu/~tilt/principia/body.html


----------



## thick internet digit web (Oct 2, 2020)

When i signed up i was deciding what to name myself, and for some reason the internet came to mind. I then thought about the web of connections that make it up and imagined if they were thick and full of digits. Hence, thick internet digit web.


----------



## Xolanite (Oct 2, 2020)

I looked up gemstones and made one up.


----------



## Strange Wilderness (Oct 2, 2020)

What is considered one of the worst movies ever made but is a guilty pleasure of mine. The plot of the film is the cast and crew of a poorly made nature show go on a last ditch effort to save their show by finding Bigfoot. My avatar is from one scene in the film where Justin Longs character says he got so high one night he got eyeballs tattooed on his eyelids so people would think he was awake when he was sleeping. For some reason I love the movie.


----------



## IAmNotAlpharius (Oct 3, 2020)

It’s from Warhammer 40k. They’re one of my favorite factions and I like the memes. I almost went with angry marines instead. https://1d4chan.org/wiki/Alpha_Legion


----------



## Socrates (Oct 3, 2020)

There was a dope ass nigga a long ass time ago named vitruvius that made big ass crossbows and measured body parts n shit in the Roman legions. Dude died and years later a bunch of egg heads started simping for him hardcore. The end.


----------



## AMHOLIO (Oct 3, 2020)

If I thought of anything clever I'd be tempted to use it again somewhere else.  So I smashed my keyboard and here I am.


----------



## That_Guy (Oct 3, 2020)

/\
 |​
Pretty much the same, Just went for as nonspecific as I could think of. Everyone's heard of me, Nobody agrees who I am.


----------



## Fromtheblackdepths (Oct 3, 2020)

It's to allude to the man who named his cat the N-word.


----------



## Fuck! (Oct 3, 2020)

Fuck!


----------



## Teadrinkr (Oct 3, 2020)

The name speaks for itself


_Autism_


----------



## Santiagothrumachifacku (Oct 3, 2020)

Santiago just seems like a really funny Hispanic name, but me and my cousin would always make up words when we were younger, and Thrumachi was one of them. It literally has no meaning, it's just thrumachi. And facku cause it sounds like the anime version of the word "fuck".  Santiagothrumachifacku


----------



## DeadFish (Oct 3, 2020)

Its my name on all forums. Reddit. Facebook. Pornhub.


----------



## Krystal (Oct 3, 2020)

4chan and royalty.


----------



## Ly Erg (Oct 3, 2020)

Scottish Mythology has some lesser known creatures and spirits so I went for the myth of a dead guy who challenges people to the death. If they lose against him, they die. If they win against them, they still die because fuck you.

And also because my account's avatar appears in Google Image search too now so that's an added bonus.


----------



## Basil II (Oct 3, 2020)




----------



## AnOminous (Oct 3, 2020)

Basil II said:


>



I assume this was the one named "Basil the Bulgar-Slayer" considering who isn't on that map after the first minute or so.


----------



## Mulva69 (Oct 3, 2020)

Seinfeld: Mulva (Clip) | TBS
					

Watch Seinfeld weekdays at 6/5c on TBS. #TBS #Seinfeld #JerrySeinfeld SUBSCRIBE: http://bit.ly/TBSSub Download the TBS App: http://bit.ly/1qBbkMW About Seinf...




					youtu.be


----------



## Wonder Boy (Oct 4, 2020)

tenacious D and/or sega genesis


----------



## TurdFondler (Oct 4, 2020)

I fondle turds professionally after doing it at the amateur level for years.


----------



## RockPaper (Oct 4, 2020)

I wanted something I didn't use elsewhere and easy to remember, where my username and password were related. "Rock-Paper-Scissors" came to mind for some random stream-of-consciousness reason. My password is obviously NOT the word "scissors", but it's related to "scissors" in some way that it's easy for me to remember but not likely for someone else to guess.


----------



## I__quit (Oct 4, 2020)

Spoiler: God Quits Chess with Terry


----------



## Kiyoshi's Wristbrace (Oct 4, 2020)




----------



## A Grey Cat (Oct 4, 2020)

Origin of my new name is because I love horror as a whole and not just Friday the 13th, I've wanted it to reflect that ever since someone in the say something nice to the user above you said and possibly sarcastically "great user name it's nice to a fan of something even if it's limited." So yeah Jason fan became horror fan to show my love for all things mad and macabre


----------



## Chan Buddhism (Oct 9, 2020)

I like Elder Scrolls and think M'aiq would be the most likely character to use the Farms


----------



## ScamL Likely (Oct 9, 2020)

Being drunk and making a typo that I didn't notice until after I made the account.


----------



## Frozen Fishsticks (Oct 9, 2020)

I'm a fat fuck willing to eat garbage and I'm too lazy to prepare healthy dinners.


----------



## Blue_Snow (Oct 9, 2020)

I like snow and the color blue.


----------



## Quantum Diabetes (Oct 10, 2020)

It's a injoke amongst a group of former bar buddies. One of them called everyone "bubba" because he was too dumb to remember names. 
One guy actually was named "Bubba" given the area and all.


----------



## mythical mother (Oct 10, 2020)

I have a kid but also feel like I shouldn’t. I mean, I take care of him, obviously, and I meet all of his needs and then some... but I’m not very maternal. Luckily, he’s well behaved naturally, so I don’t have to discipline him often and we have a very chill relationship.
This makes me feel like I’m not really his mother somehow.
So yeah, mythical mother.


----------



## DDBCAE CBAADCBE (Oct 10, 2020)

RockPaper said:


> I wanted something I didn't use elsewhere and easy to remember, where my username and password were related. "Rock-Paper-Scissors" came to mind for some random stream-of-consciousness reason. My password is obviously NOT the word "scissors", but it's related to "scissors" in some way that it's easy for me to remember but not likely for someone else to guess.


Your password is lesbians


----------



## Local Coyote (Oct 10, 2020)

We have a lot of coyotes around here and I think they're kinda cute when they're not eating outdoor cats.


----------



## AnOminous (Oct 10, 2020)

Local Coyote said:


> We have a lot of coyotes around here and I think they're kinda cute when they're not eating outdoor cats.



Cats eat everything else though, so you have to admit it's fair.


----------



## Sidon's fleshlight (Oct 10, 2020)

It’s because, back in 2017, when Breath of the Wild was released, and when I made this account, I thought it’d be a funny thought to name my username after everyone being horny after one of the characters in the game named Sidon. If this account was made in 2011 I would have probably gone with the username “Oncler’s Fleshlight”.


----------



## AtheistWestonChandler (Mar 3, 2021)

Was inspired by somebody on Sonichu.com having SoniJew as their username.
I'm surprised AtheistWestonChandler wasn't already taken


----------



## Vingle (Mar 4, 2021)

Vingle was the nickname for Tingle, when Vinny Vinesauce played Tingle's Rosy Rupeeland.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Mar 5, 2021)

I change it for shiggles so it barely matters, but cat-mage thing who sets people on fire = revenge for Zippocat.  And if you don't know what Zippocat is, good.


----------



## Interchanger (Mar 6, 2021)

I literally needed somthing different from other sites I'm on, so I picked a title to a book from my shelf.


----------



## GorebyHog (Apr 12, 2021)

My (new) KF name mainly comes from my red "GOD IS DEAD" Sonic icon. It was some random edit I chose out of my image folder, and since then it's stuck as a name.


----------



## 419 (Apr 12, 2021)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Advance-fee_scam


----------



## Some JERK (Apr 12, 2021)

I'm a jerk.


----------



## Tom Myers (Apr 12, 2021)

The best stand-up comedian in the game and frequent victim of cumtown jabs.


----------



## TurkishOreo (Apr 12, 2021)

I was on vacation and found this delicious roll of Oreos.


----------



## M0JY0 (Apr 12, 2021)

My username is the Romanization of 喪女, which means "unpopular girl." The main character of Watamote often refers to herself as one.


----------



## glass_houses (Apr 12, 2021)

I just wanted to remind myself not to sperge too hard. Sometimes it works, sometimes not.


----------



## Cyclonus (Apr 12, 2021)

*Has to be a transformer. 
*Preferably a decepticon. 
*Preferably G1. 
*Can't have Michael Bay's stench on him.


----------



## Estate (Apr 12, 2021)

Name of the building that's needed to recruit my avatar.
Honestly, if you haven't played HOMM3 yet, know you are a poopy head and I wouldn't have sex with you.


----------



## Pustus (Apr 12, 2021)

I play with plastic army men like an autistic child and my KF name is the name of my armies leader.


----------



## round robin (Apr 12, 2021)

I just use this name for every website. Not sorry.


----------



## DoNotReadTheFinePrint (Apr 12, 2021)

Mine's a random brain-fart I had while driving.
I get the weirdest ideas when I drive alone.


----------



## TheClorax (Apr 12, 2021)

It’s from a stupid YouTube video I had on my mind when I made this account.


----------



## feral cat #6385 (Apr 12, 2021)

I'm a homeless cat who doesn't fit in anyplace else and there's plenty to feast off of here.



round robin said:


> I just use this name for every website. Not sorry.



Bad OPSEC friend.


----------



## MrJokerRager (Apr 12, 2021)

The song "Mr Rager" by Kid Cudi and the movie Joker released in 2019 which starred Joaquin Phoenix. 













feral cat #6385 said:


> I'm a homeless cat who doesn't fit in anyplace else and there's plenty to feast off of here.
> 
> 
> 
> Bad OPSEC friend.


@round robin I would listen to him if I were you, just saying.


----------



## Mr. Virginity (Apr 12, 2021)

I used to be friends with an aussie girl. She, sadly, turned out to be one of those "what if the child consents" types. 
I wish it didn't had to go like this, I really do.


----------



## Dysnomia (Apr 12, 2021)

round robin said:


> I just use this name for every website. Not sorry.



I wouldn't do that here if I were you my little birb friend. Triggered lunatics can use it to dox and harass you.

Dysnomia is the moon of the trans-neptunian dwarf planet Eris. It just chills out there in the scattered disc being all distant.

Dysnomia means anarchy or lawlessness. Interesting because the proposed name for Eris was Xena. Dysnomia's proposed name was Gabrielle. 

In mythology Dysnomia is the daughter of Eris, also knows as Discord. At least they didn't scrap the whole theme.


----------



## round robin (Apr 12, 2021)

feral cat #6385 said:


> Bad OPSEC friend.





MrJokerRager said:


> @round robin I would listen to him if I were you, just saying.





Dysnomia said:


> I wouldn't do that here if I were you my little birb friend. Triggered lunatics can use it to dox and harass you.


You guys aren't really this gullible, are you?


----------



## MrJokerRager (Apr 12, 2021)

round robin said:


> You guys aren't really this gullible, are you?


I almost got halaled or doxed and didn't want the same for you. It was a rough period. Oh well.


----------



## feral cat #6385 (Apr 12, 2021)

round robin said:


> You guys aren't really this gullible, are you?


Can never tell.   I've seen packs of boomers use their real names online for their user ids (not here) and chastised them for it.  I'm not sure your boomerosity or lack threof so erred on the side of caution.  Wouldn't want to see a fellow stray get trapped by lunatics.


----------



## rocknrollmartian (Apr 12, 2021)




----------



## Feline Supremacist (Apr 13, 2021)

White Supremacist is the new bad guy and I am a bad kitty and thus a Feline Supremacist so there. Also I see the TERF hate so I want to show solidarity as I am a DERF.


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Apr 13, 2021)

I killed a man, ate his heart, and stole his name.


----------



## The Cunting Death (Apr 13, 2021)

Right now:

I love the movie Super, the James Gunn directed one. People already called me Frank because my first un was Fatfuckfrank so I changed it to Rainn Wilsons character in Super.


----------



## January Cyst (Apr 13, 2021)

OPL's mumbled mouthed intro to one of his old Vlogs.
"Captain's log, january cyst"


----------



## The Last Boyscout (Apr 13, 2021)

googling the name makes it p obvious. plus I thought: "reminding other Kiwis of the magic of fat wife jokes with every post I make would feel very proper here."


----------



## Reverend (Apr 13, 2021)

I graduated Seminary college.  Then I missed getting pussy because Sky Entity said it was the devil's tool.

I never regret my decision.


----------



## Gar For Archer (Apr 13, 2021)

Mine’s an anime meme from 4chan. I chose it because I’m not dumb enough to pick a name from something I actually like, and might discuss elsewhere on the Internet.


----------



## Jew-ish (Apr 13, 2021)

Its the punchline to a joke I heard once as a child and autistically committed to memory. "I'm not a jew, but I am a little jew-ish."


----------



## Clostridium Botulinum (Apr 13, 2021)

I was a Carrot that was improperly canned.


----------



## ʕノ•ᴥ•ʔノ Pander (Apr 13, 2021)

Steam


----------



## paint.net (Apr 13, 2021)

some program i found on my computer


----------



## McAfee'sCorpse (Apr 13, 2021)

I am the name of John McAfee, the guy who created McAfee antivirus software. I did it because there is a really good video series on him by a youtube name OKI's Weird Stories. Also, John McAfee is interesting as fuck. An absolute mad man.


----------



## Gunga Dan (Apr 13, 2021)

Play on the name of Kipling's poem.


----------



## RunRufusRun (Apr 13, 2021)

Something we yelled at a kid on the football field 30 years ago.


----------



## Foolish Samurai Warrior (Apr 13, 2021)

I like Samurai Jack!


----------



## Coffee Druid (Apr 14, 2021)

Coffee is my favorite drink. At the time I joined my current D&D character was a druid. I ended up not liking that class, but I also love nature and animals in real life so it still works.


----------



## Demon King (Apr 14, 2021)

I watch a lot of Isekai anime.


----------



## ogmudbone (Apr 16, 2021)

That meme of that one black guy screaming during sex. His name was ogmudbone or some shit.


----------



## StutterBox (Apr 17, 2021)

I'm a guitar pedal.


----------



## One Man Gangbang (Apr 17, 2021)

It's lyrics from my favourite song


----------



## CEO of Pickles (Apr 17, 2021)

Two Chris Chan references.

Pickles.
4-cent_garbage (Chris's depiction of 4chan and Encyclopedia Dramatic). Specifically, his choice to represent the websites as a business with several employees making sonic porn with the original Chris-chan ED page writer as a shadow mage CEO.


----------



## Just Another Apocalypse (Apr 17, 2021)

Statement of fact.


----------



## mario if smoke weed (Apr 17, 2021)

I suck at making good usernames so I just thought of that classic image of Mario smoking weed, and the rest was history!


----------



## AmazingEagle (Apr 18, 2021)

I see eagles as amazing and cool birds.


----------



## TroonsDid911 (Apr 18, 2021)

My username tells the real truth of September 11th.


----------



## BingBong (Apr 19, 2021)

not really sure, probably schizophrenia.


----------



## Terfina Aquafina (Apr 28, 2021)

I am a TERF according to degenerates, the truth is I am not a radical feminist and I don't participate in feminist movements and don't share their ideas and opinions, I am just a normal girl who hates troons.
Thought that calling Christina Aguilera Sextina Aquafina in Bojack Horseman was hilarious so I came up with this username.


----------



## Mr. Confederate Man (Apr 28, 2021)




----------



## TerribleIdeas™ (Apr 28, 2021)

Being on the internet is a Terrible Idea.


----------



## Crustyguy (Apr 28, 2021)

I watch vinesauce, and he uses the adjective "crust" a lot.  "-guy" because its just a common suffix.  Really just the first thing to come to my head.


----------



## Klaptrap (Apr 28, 2021)

I vaguely like smash bros, don't main Diddy Kong, and wasn't born in 89'. It seemed safe and I'm terrible at coming up with names.


----------



## CHARizard (Apr 28, 2021)

Really bad subs. But Celestial being is the organization that the Gundam pilots belong to in 00.

00 is my favorite Gundam series outside of UC.


----------



## SuperConglomerateWhale (May 22, 2021)

I just shat words onto my computer screen that make as much sense as the parabolic destabilization of the fission singularity.


----------



## Bass (May 22, 2021)

It's a fish


----------



## Apis mellifera (May 25, 2021)

i like bees.

apis mellifera is the scientific name for "honey bee" in case you're unaware.


----------



## 66andtwothirds (May 25, 2021)




----------



## Exceptionally Exceptional (May 26, 2021)

The old word filter used to turn "Retard" into "Exceptional Individual". And me, being king retard, am Exceptionally Exceptional.


----------



## SITHRAK! (May 26, 2021)

SITHRAK! The Blind Gibberer. The God That Hates You. A deity of fiery rage, burning hatred and eternal torment. But not really.
Stolen from the incredibly funny and frequently perverse online comic Oglaf.




Spoiler: Sithrak: an introduction


----------



## Frostnipped Todger (May 26, 2021)

Tha na Sasannaich ro aineolach airson a thuigsinn.


----------



## Anus Lemonade (May 26, 2021)

I got a nasty virus while living in China, and the medication that they gave me forced my body to eject horrific yellow bile out of my ass.


----------



## glass_houses (May 26, 2021)

SITHRAK! said:


> SITHRAK! The Blind Gibberer. The God That Hates You. A deity of fiery rage, burning hatred and eternal torment. But not really.
> Stolen from the incredibly funny and frequently perverse online comic Oglaf.
> 
> 
> ...


tbh I didn't like the Sithrak arc much. It just wasn't up there imho.


----------



## Reshiram Battle.mp3 (May 26, 2021)

lubby chudder.


----------



## SITHRAK! (May 26, 2021)

glass_houses said:


> tbh I didn't like the Sithrak arc much. It just wasn't up there imho.


In terms of a punchline it’s far from their best, however the idea there’s a deity that fucks you over no matter what you do aligns with many of my observations of the natural universe.


----------



## FakeishNamedicoot (May 26, 2021)

Haha funny bandicoot


----------



## Eula_rin (May 26, 2021)

Just thought it had a nice ring to it, y'know?


----------



## Danny (May 26, 2021)

You'd have to ask my parents.


----------



## Cool Username (May 26, 2021)

I really wanted to come up with a cool username when I created an account, but I just couldn't decide. But what's cooler than a cool username? THE Cool Username.


----------



## mrdk_04 (Jul 4, 2021)

A reference to a sequel that will never see the light of day. These flash RPGs used to be big back in the day, the amount of content on offer was awesome and all of it completely free.
Pseudolonewolf is a sperg, but its worth reminding people that this one-man band made the 3rd installment when he was just 19 years old. That's impressive.
Should you wish further details on this game, my profile page has a discussion.






						Kongregate: Play free games online
					

Kongregate has free games that you can play online. Choose from thousands of free flash games. Complete online game achievements to win badges.




					www.kongregate.com
				











						MARDEK on Steam
					

MARDEK is a fantasy/sci-fi/retro Flash RPG from 2007-2010, which blends parody with a deeper story. It offers solid turn-based RPG combat and dozens of hours of gameplay.




					store.steampowered.com


----------



## ⋖ cørdion ⋗ (Jul 4, 2021)

Stole it from an insufferable furfag and swapped a word.


----------



## Piss Clam (Jul 4, 2021)

Pretty easy. Wanna come play with me on the beach?


----------



## 🌐🌐🌐 (Jul 4, 2021)

I wanted to have one emoji in my name but xenforo wouldn't let me.


----------



## Humbert Humbert (Jul 4, 2021)

I forgot, but it might be a mockery of Twitter stan lingo. Either way I have grown to like it


----------



## Game master arino (Jul 4, 2021)

the game show host from game center cx and retro game challenge on the DS. Those games are super underrated.


----------



## Bingeamint (Jul 4, 2021)

Kept re-rolling a word generator till it gave me something simple and easy to remember yet sounded ok. I've become quite attached to it as dumb as it is.


----------



## FrownyFace (Jul 4, 2021)

I frown a lot.


----------



## Mr. Phobiam (Jul 4, 2021)

Let's say it was an idea for an OC at first.


----------



## Jagraveen (Jul 5, 2021)

Comes from a Duel Masters card: Necrodragon Jagraveen.


----------



## Blamo (Jul 5, 2021)

I just needed something that I can remember, has nothing to do with my general stuff and can be easily disposable.
It was originally "BlamoPlasmo" because I thought Blamo on it's own was taken. I made it shorter because it just looks better that way.


----------



## OvercookedBacon (Jul 5, 2021)

Simple, I usually ask that my bacon be cooked extra crispy.


----------



## FatMebius (Jul 5, 2021)

The actor who played Ultraman Mebius got fat.


----------



## Nero You're DeadWeight (Jul 5, 2021)

I like yugioh (esp seto kaiba) and I like anime boy feet thats that.


----------



## Illuminati Order Official (Jul 5, 2021)

Partially from Illuminati card game, partially inspired by our star Melinda Scott who thinks there is a secret cult working behind Kiwi Farms.


----------



## LupinIII (Jul 5, 2021)

MonkeyPunch committing alleged copyright infringement.


----------



## DoomsdayElite (Jul 5, 2021)

It's an old Skinny Puppy tune. I don't know why I included the space but it looks queer, so I'll have to wait until Aug 1 to remove it.


----------



## BrownPhillip (Jul 5, 2021)

To me, the greatest comedic radio show ever broadcasted is The Black Phillip Show, with Patrice O'Neal.

I just happen not to be black. So brown it is.


----------



## Disheveled Human (Jul 5, 2021)

It's the way I look.


----------



## A Traveler (Jul 10, 2021)

I'm a fan of No Man's Sky. So might as well use it for a username. The title is a reference to the Atlas and the / 16 / message you get throughout the main quest.


----------



## Republika (Jul 10, 2021)

don't like her


----------



## Skitzels (Jul 11, 2021)

Idk it was inspired by meshing together the words “schizophrenic” and “skittles”. It sounded cute in my head.


----------



## Ramborambo (Jul 11, 2021)

Rambo. Rambo rambo rambo, rambo rambo. Rambo rambo rambo rambo rambo. Rambo, rambo rambo. Rambo rambo rambo rambo.


----------



## Pringles Can (Jul 11, 2021)

I had a can of pringles next to me when coming up with my username.


----------



## AnOminous (Jul 12, 2021)

I am an ominous, I do not fergerve, i do not fergert.




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Lathe (Jul 12, 2021)

Harvey Birdman: Attorney at Law. Always thought the industrial lathe man joke was funny.


----------



## FierceBrosnan (Jul 12, 2021)

Came from a brainstorming session for radio handles when I was still working tradeshows and this one just stuck to me. Some other notable names we came up with were Flex Overdrive, Party McFly, and Spaz Tavington.


----------



## East_Clintwood (Jul 12, 2021)

Pringles Can said:


> I had a can of pringles next to me when coming up with my username.


In a similar vein I was watching The Good, The bad and the Ugly on my second monitor when choosing mine.


----------



## Toker (Jul 12, 2021)

Smoking. I was smoking.


----------



## JustSomeDong (Jul 14, 2021)

A completely forgettable line from a side character in an old episode of South Park that for some reason stuck with me.


----------



## Billy Beer (Jul 14, 2021)

got called a dumb newfag by a user who couldn't back it up so I copied his username and avatar. 

I'll change it next week


----------



## Zeva_Adom (Jul 14, 2021)

Zeva Adom means color red in Hebrew. 
It's the rocket alarm in Ashdod,  Sderot,. .
"Zeva Adom.... Zeva Adom... Zeva Adom"


----------



## PhoBingas (Jul 14, 2021)

I slapped my keyboard and put vowels in until I could pronounce it.


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Jul 14, 2021)

I stole it from a name on Youtube.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Jul 15, 2021)

Just 2 random words thrown together.

Then I noticed it can refer to an innertube.


----------



## Lone Outsider (Jul 15, 2021)

Old one was because I am a potato Nigger.

Current one is because I don't give a damn about fitting in and I find Solitude to preferable than to be a sheep.


----------



## Melancholia (Jul 15, 2021)

*Depression *

But Melancholia just looks nicer as a word imo


----------



## Seven Costanza (Jul 15, 2021)

Goofy Seinfeld reference -- "Seven" is what George would name his hypothetical child.


----------



## Punished Benis (Jul 16, 2021)

I had a bad habit of forgetting my account passwords and using more or less throwaway email accounts to sign up. Like @Polyboros2, but more retarded because I've done it multiple times.

My last account was @Sug Benis. Throw in an MGS meme, doubles as a CBT joke, et voilà.


----------



## GuntN7 (Jul 16, 2021)

Culturewarciminal got doxxed and thought it would be funny to name myself like Rick Sanchez from Rick and Morty because CWC's name is Sanchez.


----------



## The Real Fizzicist (Jul 16, 2021)

My name is similar to the soda called the Fizzicist and my friends never let it down. Its a shame that they got rid of the Fizzicist


----------



## Yamamura Video Rental (Jul 18, 2021)

A Britbong youtuber named ESO made a guide for Fallout New Vegas and he kept pronouncing Chief Hanlon as _"Chef Hanlon"_ and a lot of people kept pointing that out in the comments.  I thought it was kinda funny and it was available so I took it.


----------



## WhatInTheActualFuck (Jul 18, 2021)

I'd like to think it's pretty straightforward.


----------



## MARlNA (Jul 18, 2021)

I take lamictal because I am a sperg.


----------



## deso2y (Jul 18, 2021)

You won't understand, it's a sigma male thing.


----------



## RageCageChamp19 (Jul 18, 2021)

In 2019 I went on a week long trip with like 15 college friends.
We played rage cage (a game where you bounce ping pong balls into plastic cups containing alcoholic beverages and if you score, the other person has to drink) and I won.


----------



## gikoneko (Aug 1, 2021)

nonvir_1984 said:


> This kind of gives it away: "There is an origin story behind almost every username, and this story can sometimes show you some of the user's personality."
> Mine's obvious to me. But I ain't saying.
> Do you work for the NSA?


I like using 2ch and I like the character gikoneko


----------



## Pillar of Autism (Aug 2, 2021)

It's a joke based on the big ship from Halo, the Pillar of Autumn.


----------



## DeeDee Megadoodoo (Aug 2, 2021)

Adam was actually He-Man.


----------



## A Gay Retard (Aug 2, 2021)

My posting history will clarify


----------



## Michael_Jordan_Peterson (Aug 2, 2021)

if michael jordan fucked jordan peterson


----------



## mortyposter (Oct 22, 2021)

Someone in a /pol/ thread about women called me "Mortyposter"



			https://archive.4plebs.org/pol/thread/338867704/#338874064


----------



## MugolEx (Oct 22, 2021)

I had to pick a username that I never used before. So I just pulled one out of my ass.


----------



## Resunoit (Dec 4, 2021)

Res - Resident
Un - Under
Oit - Detroit

It’s a joke username I came up with years ago implying that I live in the sewers of Detroit, and it just kinda stuck.


----------



## Imaloser (Dec 4, 2021)

I saw it was available so I took it.


----------



## RembrandtCourage (Dec 4, 2021)

Replace the name with the nationality and hopefully you'll get the joke.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Dec 4, 2021)

Imaloser said:


> I saw it was available so I took it.


----------



## Surtur (Dec 4, 2021)

Surtur Rising was Amon Amarths most recent album at the time


----------



## Alex Krycek (Dec 4, 2021)

Surtur said:


> Surtur Rising was Amon Amarths most recent album at the time


And it was kinda decent too.


----------



## Butcher Pete (Dec 4, 2021)

What? You ain't heard the news?


----------



## One Sick Puppy (Dec 4, 2021)

It's from a song by Electric Six.


----------



## 𝕺𝖑' 𝕯𝖎𝖗𝖙𝖞 𝕱𝖆𝖙𝖘𝖔 (Dec 4, 2021)

I joined for deathfat content and I like wu tang


----------



## Milwaukee Macho Man (Dec 4, 2021)

On another forum I saw someone say that Kiwifarms was nothing but a bunch of "problematic users"

Then I added 420 cause I never used it in any of my other usernames before since I don't smoke weed.


----------



## A Rastafarian Skeleton (Dec 4, 2021)

You already know.


----------



## MeganDodgedABullet (Dec 4, 2021)

Mine is a reference to Megan Schroeder - long suffering gal pal of OPL, their relationship showed many red flags that hinted how the egotistical shitbag would end up...though I thought it would be a non relative he'd end up molesting, but rural VA gonna rural VA......


----------



## kisskiss mukbang (Dec 4, 2021)

i saw the film kiss kiss bang bang and then watched mukbangers.


----------



## Long Tongue Silver (Dec 4, 2021)

Old name? A throwaway name.
Current name? Playful pun on pirates and one's cunnilingal capabilities.

Never ask about the user text.


----------



## GuitarRevi (Dec 4, 2021)

I play guitar and Revi is a a shortened version of my WoW characters name because non English speakers in my guild couldn't pronounce the full name


----------



## NineteenNinetyEight (Dec 4, 2021)

Dance Dance Revolution song "1998" by NAOKI

1998 was the year DDR was first released.


----------



## Ronnie McNutt (Dec 5, 2021)

shotgun mouthwash streamed on facebook


----------



## Wintersun (Dec 5, 2021)

An old metal band I love/hate that popped up on my playlist.


----------



## The Lawgiver (Dec 5, 2021)

Funny monkey movie apeman historian character I got a statue of from a hobby shop shortly before finally making an account here, brought this up in a similar thread, hard to believe it's been a good few years now since then.


----------



## Mal0 (Dec 5, 2021)

Original username was based off of what I was drinking at the time of making an account. Current username is because I wanted to be like one of the uber cool kids on KF that has a character as their username.


----------



## Tanuki Mixed Nuts (Dec 5, 2021)

I don't recall who or where I am.



Mal0 said:


> Original username was based off of what I was drinking at the time of making an account. Current username is because I wanted to be like one of the uber cool kids on KF that has a character as their username.


And its a hot one so you have plenty of profile pics to choose from.


----------



## Muh Vagina (Dec 7, 2021)




----------



## Carnival Night Zone (Dec 7, 2021)

Because nothing screams frustration like not knowing how to get past that barrel room while clown music plays the whole time.

Jokes aside, as for how I got this name, I used to lurk the LTG thread a while back, and one day saw a clip of him removing Carnival Night Zone from his stream song playlist because he realized it was clown music. I thought it was pretty funny so once I actually signed up for real I picked the name to honor a fallen soldier.

Rest in Peace, Carnival Night Act 1. It was funny hearing you while an FGC lolcow was busy getting clapped on stream.


----------



## Character from a movie (Dec 7, 2021)

Mal0 said:


> Current username is because I wanted to be like one of the uber cool kids on KF that has a character as their username.


There's nothing more lame than that.

Anyway, I liked the character from that movie so I chose him as my username


----------



## Maamtis (Dec 7, 2021)

My username is a character from one of my favourite horror movies The Quiet Ones.


----------



## Open Window Maniac (Dec 7, 2021)




----------



## Mister Mint (Dec 7, 2021)

I was told by a schitzo customer at an old job once that he was a CIA spy and to email him on his personal email after work and he'll tell me where the government hides the aliens, but make sure to use the code name "Mister Mint"
It's also why the profile pic is a boomer glowie.


----------



## Shig O'nella (Dec 7, 2021)

Answer in a previous thread: "It amused me."

To expand slightly: It's a weak pun, and anyone searching for a similar user name elsewhere online will only find someone I dislike (a surprising amount, thinking about it). The fact it could be considered insulting to the Irish is pure bonus.


----------



## DJ Grelle (Dec 7, 2021)

My username references a nazi who fought and survived the 2nd world war and a homosexual norwegian furry who also has an account here.


----------



## Spicboyskafan (Mar 4, 2022)

I'm Hispanic and I like ska and skapunk


----------



## troon patrol (Mar 4, 2022)

I'm on KF to mock and keep watch over the menace that is troonery.


----------



## Gutpuke (Mar 4, 2022)

This wholesome scene.


----------



## Hellspawn (Mar 4, 2022)

I'm an evil lil' bitch.


----------



## Hijaboholic (Mar 6, 2022)

I do not believe I need to explain my username's origin.


----------



## HachimanHikigaya (Mar 6, 2022)

some gay anime shit


----------



## Manul Otocolobus (Mar 6, 2022)

Isn't it obvious that I'm just a grumpy, ornery cat that hates people and enjoys shitposting?


----------



## soft breathing (Mar 6, 2022)

Thought-process when signing up: "just use something that's hard/impossible to google because it's generic as fuck"


----------



## Adolf Hitler (Mar 6, 2022)

Austria.


----------



## Hongourable Madisha (Mar 6, 2022)

This.





Also his party is called COPE.


----------



## lolcow yoghurt (Mar 6, 2022)

Lolcow milk fermentation yoghurt


----------



## BlaireWhitesBottom (Mar 6, 2022)

Cause I want Blaire White to hold my hips and bang me as hard as she can


----------



## Wintersun (Mar 6, 2022)

I like power metal and Wintersun is one of my top five bands.


----------



## Wormy (Mar 6, 2022)

Cruelty Squad's protagonist never officially got a name until the game Brigador Up-Armored edition added him as guest character, and Cruelty Squad is easily the most memorable game of this era for me.


----------



## Sourceress (Mar 6, 2022)

I'm prone to long posts with lots of sources and I'm a huge fan of Yennefer of Vengerberg from The Witcher, who is a sorceress. iirc I was playing The Witcher 3 when I made the account, lol.


----------



## Lunar Eclipse Paradox (Mar 7, 2022)

My Username is actually based on all their weird, revelatory and horrifying events that happened after the August 21, 2017 Total Solar Eclipse.


----------



## Dang Woodchucks! (Mar 7, 2022)

A Geico commercial.


----------



## Dude Christmas (Mar 7, 2022)

I used to be Dude Weed because I use a ton.  I tried to warn people about the c19 vaxx and Ride decided to torment me and change my name/avatar/background to be pro it and Faucci.  The clinical trial data for the Pfizer shots are coming out, so far showing 3% of those in the trial that took the shots died.  All the data will be released over the coming 6 to 8 months.  This is just the begining the results being exposed are getting worse and worse.


----------



## Silas (Mar 7, 2022)

I wanted a less than common Biblical name


----------



## LateralusJambi (Mar 8, 2022)

I was listening to Tool while registering my account.


----------



## Probably a deer (Mar 8, 2022)

Literally the first thing that popped into my mind.


----------



## potatofarms (Mar 8, 2022)

simple i grow a lot of potatoes on my farm. potatofarms


----------



## More AWS-8Q Than You (Mar 8, 2022)

A play on the name of a giant stompy robot and a simple assertion of fact.


----------



## Hepativore (Oct 5, 2022)

It was an idea of mine of a fictional predator in a fantasy setting that would eat the livers of prey animals first before moving on to the rest of the carcass.

I also like liverwurst.


----------



## TV's Adam West (Oct 5, 2022)

I wanted to Dox myself so no one could do it for me. 

Nobody messes with Adam We.


----------



## Punning in the 90's (Oct 5, 2022)

Simply put, it's a new way I'd like to be.  If one were to be so inclined, they could say it was my new desire.


----------



## Cyberpunk Panatela (Oct 5, 2022)

I remembered post 115 of this fucking thread when I eventually decided to make an account(Yes, I've been lurking here that long) and just changed "Cyberial Cigar" to something a bit more erudite.

Also used the original phrase to make a profile picture using DALL-E Mini.


----------



## Ridley (Oct 5, 2022)

I like to plan ahead. If I ever end up crippled & in a wheelchair I can change it to Meta-Ridley.


----------



## Make Anime Illegal (Oct 5, 2022)

It's just a good idea.


----------



## glow (Oct 5, 2022)

My species has an iridescent glow (especially when observing you from within your TV or other legitimate intelligence gathering activities) and it felt appropriate to draw attention to that attribute.


----------



## Sí. (Oct 5, 2022)

I wanted something very generic, so I picked one of the most common words in one of the most spoken languages of the planet.


----------



## DoomsdayElite (Oct 5, 2022)

It's the title of a song by Marduk.


----------



## jertzog (Oct 5, 2022)

A typo I decided to go with. Was supposed to be herzog, since I like to imagine him documenting cows in his spare time.


----------



## Jeff_the_Thriller (Oct 5, 2022)

My love of bad creepy pasta and great music.


----------



## AnOminous (Oct 5, 2022)

jertzog said:


> A typo I decided to go with. Was supposed to be herzog, since I like to imagine him documenting cows in his spare time.


He kind of did in his real career if you consider Timothy Treadwell.


----------



## Retink Retunk (Oct 5, 2022)

Most people think my name is Rethink, but I always ask them to rethink their view of it.


----------



## Balalaika Z Bree (Dec 15, 2022)

Strange old video, more than a decade before the troubles in Ukraine really kicked off, Z is a nickname.


----------



## Ishtar (Dec 15, 2022)

I find Mesopotamian mythology/aesthetics cool and grandiose. Former username was Shamash-the Sumerian god of justice, did a Halloween one named "Demon of the Winds" in reference to a figure from Mesopotamian folklore(Pazuzu I think?) current one is Ishtar or sometimes called Inanna. Goddess of beauty, love and heaven. 

So my usernames are derived from such mythology.


----------



## Not a bee (Dec 16, 2022)

Cuz I'm not a fucking bee


----------



## insensitive (Dec 16, 2022)

Im an edgy little faggot that isn't creative whatsoever


----------



## Town Crier (Dec 16, 2022)

I aim to alert people when a hulking, festering, stitched-together abomination appears.


----------



## Bogs (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## Retink Retunk (Dec 16, 2022)

Town Crier said:


> festering, stitched-together abomination appears.


That's transphobic you bigot!


----------



## Arianne Chan (Dec 16, 2022)

Arianne Chan is the name of the girl in my profile pic, she is the mascot of the troll group Doomposting, a group dedicated to making fun of the mexican lolcow Doomentio


----------



## Shitstorm Duke (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## Ghostface Killah (Dec 16, 2022)

Ghostface Killah
					

Dennis Coles, better known by his stage name Ghostface Killah, is a famous rapper from the Wu-Tang Clan. He appears solely in the episode "Stinkmeaner Strikes Back", as a ghost to Huey Freeman; despite the fact that, as Huey points out, he is not actually dead (neither in the series nor in real...




					boondocks.fandom.com
				




Obligatory post song - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4inpOplt9h0


----------



## Basement Dwelling Dork (Dec 16, 2022)

I had only came up with it as a stupid self jab at myself as if I was some kind of unironic neet. Originally I was going to change it but couldn't figure out what I wanted so I left it as it is.
Plus I embraced it after seeing how people call users basement dwellers.


----------



## Naes (Dec 16, 2022)

I hate thinking of user names, so I swiped someones nickname that he plays on some game...it's spelled backwards


----------



## Telo Miriam (Dec 16, 2022)

Lucas Werner is my primary cow, but I signed up because of Jonathan Yaniv. So my name is a play on Telomeres and Mama Yaniv (Miriam)


----------



## Miracle (Dec 16, 2022)

My favorite game, Disco Elysium.
No, I'm not a commie.


----------



## Sexy Senior Citizen (Dec 16, 2022)

Not a bee said:


> Cuz I'm not a fucking bee


That's the kind of thing a bee would say.


----------



## Absolutego (Dec 16, 2022)

So there's these nips that named themselves after a Melvins song and they have a record of amazing drone music that they called Absolutego.
I'm sure it's just them playing with Engrish but I like to pretend the whole thing is a pun about being drunk (Absolut Ego).


----------



## Lady Bizness (Dec 16, 2022)

It's my coy way of talking about the vagine and vagine accessories.


----------



## Command Prompt Disabled (Dec 16, 2022)

Frustration with Group Policy syncing mostly. Couldn't get shit to sync until I realized I was using Windows 10 Pro and that it needed Enterprise to work correctly with Windows Server.


----------



## Juhlonduss (Dec 16, 2022)

Some sheboon at a McDonald's kept screaming her at her demonspawn, and no one I was with could figure out what the fuck its name was supposed to be. JUHLONDUSS, GET YO ASS OUT THE BALL PIT AN COME EAT YO NUGGIES, SHEEEIIIIIT,


----------



## seiko (Dec 16, 2022)

I was replaying corpse party and this was the first name that came to mind.


----------



## Crysocyan (Dec 16, 2022)

Maned wolf wikipedia page


----------



## RACISM (Dec 16, 2022)

I am an egregore brought to life by the internet.


----------



## 76 Trombones (Dec 16, 2022)

The song from The Music Man, because Harold Hill would make for quite a lolcow.  Not to the extent of Don Quixote, but he deludes an entire town's children into thinking they can play instruments with sheer willpower _and gets away with it._


----------



## UERISIMILITUDO (Dec 16, 2022)

I exude verisimilitude.


----------



## FILTH Tourist (Dec 16, 2022)

A professor I liked told me the saying "Failed In London, Try Hongkong" aka FILTH when talking about his own experience abroad dealing with fuck up expats. Felt like it was a good description for me and I just really like the phrase. As for Tourist, I travel around a lot and am a big fan of Girls' Last Tour. 

The name also works for KF because it's basically online atrocity tourism for human filth.


----------



## MachoMan (Dec 16, 2022)

Started as a gimmick account then I realized it was a faggot thing to do.

Oooh yeah.


----------



## Thunk Provoker (Dec 16, 2022)

The thunk-provoking reaction.


----------



## Dangerous Dude (Dec 16, 2022)

Livin' on the edge, baby.


----------



## Tobias Beecher (Dec 17, 2022)

Was super into _Oz_ when I made my account (to follow Dobson of all people; you never forget your first lolcow). The obsession has died down since, but it still is one of my top shows. I love Tobias Beecher.


----------



## Cats (Dec 17, 2022)

i like cats


----------



## CuzinEd (Dec 17, 2022)

It's the name of the VRock DJ from GTA Vice City Stories. His name was Couzin Ed. His name was from Eddie the skeleton Iron maiden uses as a mascot. I like Iron Maiden as well. I used this username in the past on other forums. I mean like probably a little over a decade ago. My first account on here was Tacitus Kilgore. I lost my account during the hacking because I used a temp email. I didn't want to go with Tacitus Kilgore01 or some other RDR2 inspired name. So, I went with this one.

No, my IRL name is not Ed.


----------



## rel=alternate (Dec 17, 2022)

Just something you can Google and find nothing relevant to me. Even if I were stupid enough to reuse it. 

It is used to tell Google that a page is only a localized version of another, which I find poetic in some ways.


----------



## Timmy Jolsen (Dec 17, 2022)

I was a dumb nigger during the password reset so I just made a near spoonerism of my old name, and that's why I'm original character Timmy Jolsen now.

As for my old name, I get a kick out of campy old comic books from the 30s-50s. They're so ridiculous and stupid that they loop back around to being amazing again. Jimmy Olsen also crossdresses a lot in those comics for some ungodly reason, so it gives me more options for troon jokes.


----------



## Baron_Ashura (Dec 17, 2022)

Mazinger Z villain, and best Non-Binary icon.   I had too.


----------



## Ewan McGregor (Dec 17, 2022)

A popular actor who launched a thousand memes, and also because I'm a Star Wars fan.

Occasionally I will gimmick post if the right context. But don't tell papa Null.


----------



## naaaaiiiiillllll!!! (Dec 17, 2022)

For better context of the greatness of @Super Kami Guru (the best character in DBZ Abridged) here’s a compilation of his best bits:


----------



## WelperHelper99 (Dec 17, 2022)

Welpers are a specific pair of pliers that welders -like me- use that have a variety of functions, everything from picking up metal, from snipping wire, to changing contact tips, etc, etc. Hense WelperHelper99


----------



## Agarathium1066 (Dec 17, 2022)

There's a boss in Tales of Symphonia that screams AGARATHIUM as an attack name. I was underleveled so I had to hear her scream it wayyyy to much before beating her.


----------



## Super Guido (Dec 17, 2022)

Apparently it's from The Hal Turner Show. I just thought it sounded funny, but I might have heard someone say it before since I've never watched that show.


----------



## PC LOAD LETTER (Dec 17, 2022)

Office Space.


----------



## Genocide Denier (Dec 17, 2022)

i'm not convinced there's ever been a real gen*cide


----------



## Smug (Dec 17, 2022)

I took it so some even more insufferable faggot now can't.


----------



## Cloacan (Dec 17, 2022)

It was based on a joke about the elimination of the female anus, replacing with an all-purpose i/o port.


----------



## Ether Being (Dec 18, 2022)

From some creepy but crudely made dark-net Mkultra vid, which had costumed larpers as entities like bigfoot, the mummy, reptilian, and of course the Ethereum spirit-being (like the one on my banner).
Supposed to be schizo bait by characterizing as that spirit-being as my pfp, but I guess I'm fortunate that no one's schizo enough around get that reference.


----------



## y2kanon (Dec 18, 2022)

I love the late 90s to 2000s, + am actually capable of reading the disclaimer before you register


----------



## Neko Punch (Dec 18, 2022)

" woah- Neko punchi"


----------



## TomServo (Dec 18, 2022)

Tom Servo in my favorite MST3K bot. Kind of boring, but there you go.


----------



## Thorn of New York (Dec 18, 2022)

It's an old school search engine trick, where you figure out a very common name, but the search results for it are "quite special". One of the lost secret crafts of the internet. Just google "thorn of new york". Going through the first 2 pages will start you on a horrifying journey down a rabbit hole you never knew existed. I cannot recommend doing it - you have better things to do. It's still a neat trick.


----------



## Chromeo (Dec 18, 2022)

I was listening to Chromeo for the first time after hearing a clip of the Game Grumps fail to sing a Chromeo song:





Best part is "put a record on" isn't even in the song Old 45s. That's why it's my splash text, so it's not just a Chromeo fan thing but a grump fan thing too. I can't help it, sometimes they just kill me.


----------



## doomoract (Dec 18, 2022)

Doom + democrat. Came up with it while drunken per-usual.

edit - just realized I mispelt it...doh


----------



## TrulyMan (Dec 18, 2022)

Yo Moma


----------



## Big Al's Famous Pork (Dec 18, 2022)




----------



## Lammy (Dec 20, 2022)

there is a video game for the playstation called Um Jammer Lammy featuring a character named Lammy Lamb whom I think has a cool video game that I do not have an overly strong attachment to but still like so my username is of a character that I like but is not necessarily related to my otherwise internet presence


----------



## Twrx (Dec 20, 2022)

I own a WRX, ton of other owners often call them twrxs.   I actually have a sticker saying it I've been forgetting to put on.


----------



## Zirnwyb (Dec 20, 2022)

It means Furious Woman in the Roegadyn language from FFXIV. Kinda just thought it would be funny to name myself that.


----------



## AnOminous (Dec 20, 2022)

Lammy said:


> there is a video game for the playstation called Um Jammer Lammy featuring a character named Lammy Lamb whom I think has a cool video game that I do not have an overly strong attachment to but still like so my username is of a character that I like but is not necessarily related to my otherwise internet presence


There's even a Chris connection: https://sonichu.com/cwcki/PaRappa_the_Rapper


----------



## whothefuck (Dec 20, 2022)

i used it in a few /v/ gartic draw games and it seemed good enough to use


----------



## Shardy Hernandez (Dec 21, 2022)

Lisa: The Painful. Go play it, fag.


----------



## GayestFurryTrash (Dec 21, 2022)

Mine is just an accurate description of myself, I'm not very original but it works.


----------



## FinallyRealEmail (Dec 22, 2022)

I finally had to get a real email


----------



## Golden Bat (Dec 22, 2022)

It is a late 1960s cartoon about an evil fighting golden guy from Atlantis. I thought he would be a fitting icon and username for internet boards (full of nerds.) 

He reminds me of Skeletor, but noble. 

One thing that is probably more interesting than superheros is that the way he was initially shown was through paper theatre (紙芝居.) Think of it like a poor man's kinetoscope, instead of having the reel flip through with a machine, the narrator of the story places a new paper to progress the story. I think this is why he is called the first superhero.


----------



## Mrs. Roombah (Dec 22, 2022)

Someone (husband) suggested  a pretty little toaster to vacuum our floors. I said no.


----------



## 56 others (Dec 22, 2022)

Fucking up likes


----------



## bird.up (Dec 22, 2022)




----------



## Poppavalyim Andropoff (Dec 22, 2022)

Channel 9 commentary team roll call


----------



## Scalar wave Physicist (Dec 22, 2022)

It's a reference to Dr. Axel Stoll, a late german Skitzocow:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------

